# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Որտեղի՞ց են լինում երեխաները

## SSS

Ուշ թե շուտ մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը ստիպված է լինելու պատասխանել այս հարցին...
Կցանկանայի լսել ավելի փորձառուների կարծիքը,որն է ճիշտ,խաբել երեխային և հետագայում  կորցնել վստահությունը նրա մոտ,թե ասել գոնե համարյա ճշմարտությունը...

----------

Rhayader (07.04.2010), Tig (08.04.2010)

----------


## kyahi

Չեմ կարծում, որ երեխայի ուղեղը այնքան զարգացած է, որ միանգամից լսի ճշմարտությունը, բայց ասել, որ "խանութից ենք առել"  նույնպես անհեթեթություն է, քանի որ հետագայում մասամբ ճիշտը իմանալով ինչ-որ սթրես կլինի: Երևի ուղղակի պետք է բացատրել, որ երեխան ծնվում,/առանց բնականաբար մանրամասնությունների մեջ խորանալու/ ոչ  թե ասել, որ նրանց բերում են զանազան կենդանիներ, չէ՞ որ նա իր շրջապատում տեսնում է հղի կանանց ու բնականաբոր ծնվում են նորանոր հարցեր…
Վստահությունը ասել, որ կկորցնենք այնքան էլ ճիշտ չէ, որովհետև երեխան միշտ վստահում է իր ծնողին
Ինքս փոքր ժամանակ սթերս եմ ապրել այն մտքից, որ ինձ գետից են հանել :Blush:  ու միշտ մտածում էի, թե ո՞վ են իրականում իմ ծնողները :Think:

----------

javaharut (11.04.2010), Tig (08.04.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ուշ թե շուտ մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը ստիպված է լինելու պատասխանել այս հարցին...
> Կցանկանայի լսել ավելի փորձառուների կարծիքը,որն է ճիշտ,խաբել երեխային և հետագայում  կորցնել վստահությունը նրա մոտ,թե ասել գոնե համարյա ճշմարտությունը...


Հարցրա 6-7 տարեկան երեխաներին:

----------

davidus (07.04.2010), Gayl (07.04.2010), keyboard (07.04.2010), Kita (07.04.2010), Rhayader (07.04.2010), SSS (07.04.2010), Tig (08.04.2010), tikopx (07.04.2010), Ungrateful (07.04.2010), Yeghoyan (07.04.2010), _DEATH_ (07.04.2010), Աբելյան (07.04.2010), Երկնային (07.04.2010), Ձայնալար (07.04.2010), Մանուլ (07.04.2010), Նարե (07.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (07.04.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Խաբեցիր երեխայիդ = արժանի չես երեխայիդ վստահությանը: Իսկ երեխաներն, ինչ էլ ասեն, միշտ զգում են, երբ իրենց խաբում են:

----------

Lion (07.04.2010), SSS (07.04.2010), Tig (08.04.2010), tikopx (07.04.2010), VisTolog (24.08.2010), Yevuk (07.04.2010), Երկնային (07.04.2010), Ձայնալար (07.04.2010), Նարե (07.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (07.04.2010)

----------


## SSS

> Հարցրա 6-7 տարեկան երեխաներին:


Ահա ,այն  ինչ իմացել են դրսից.թերի և աղավաղված ինֆորմացիա,

----------


## Tornado

Ամենահարմար ձեւը. 
-Բալիկ ջան, դու մամայիդ փորից ես դուրս եկել:
 Ահա եւ վերջ: :Ok:  :Blush:  :LOL:

----------

Adriano (08.05.2010), Rhayader (07.04.2010), tikopx (07.04.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ահա ,այն  ինչ իմացել են դրսից.թերի և աղավաղված ինֆորմացիա,


Դե եթե ծնողները չեն ասում ամբողջական ու չաղավաղված ինֆորմացիան, ուրեմն դրսից կիմանան էլի:

----------

Rhayader (07.04.2010), tikopx (07.04.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Ամենահարմար ձեւը. 
> -Բալիկ ջան, դու մամայիդ փորից ես դուրս եկել:
>  Ահա եւ վերջ:


Համոզված ե՞ս, որ դրանով կվերջանա էդ զրույցը  :Jpit: 
Հետո էլ կլինի հաջորդ հարցը. «Բա ո՞նց եմ հայտնվել մամայի փորում» կամ նման մի հարց:  :Blush:

----------

tikopx (07.04.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Համոզված ե՞ս, որ դրանով կվերջանա էդ զրույցը 
> Հետո էլ կլինի հաջորդ հարցը. «Բա ո՞նց եմ հայտնվել մամայի փորում» կամ նման մի հարց:


Ընկերուհուս տղան 1.5 տարեկան ա, դեռ առանձնապես չի խոսում, բայց ձեռ ու ոտով ցույց ա տալիս, ինքը ոնց ա ծնվել։ Պապան՝ ու ձեռքով ցույց ա տալիս, որ պապան մամայի փորի մեջ պուուուուճուր սերմ ա ցանել, հետո Դու (ինքն իրան ա դու ասում) մամայի փորից պլթ դուրս ա էկել  :LOL:

----------

A.r.p.i. (07.04.2010), Gayl (07.04.2010), Invisible man (08.04.2010), Kita (07.04.2010), Rhayader (07.04.2010), tikopx (07.04.2010), Yevuk (07.04.2010)

----------


## SSS

> Համոզված ե՞ս, որ դրանով կվերջանա էդ զրույցը 
> Հետո էլ կլինի հաջորդ հարցը. «Բա ո՞նց եմ հայտնվել մամայի փորում» կամ նման մի հարց:


Ելք հնարավոր է գտնել...օրինակ ես էլ չգիտեմ,կամ հրաշք է կատարվել... նման մի բան...բայց ասել թե քեզ արագիլն է բերել կամ կաղամբից ենք հանել...Ճիշտ չէ,ոչ ոք չի էլ ասում ,որ պետք հանգամանորեն մանրամասնել երեխային բեղմնավորման գործընթացը :Smile:

----------


## Tanamasi

Եթե երեխան այս հարցը տալիս է, ուրեմն իմանալու ժամանակը հասել է, նա պատրաստ է այդ ԳԵՐշոկը տանելու։ Իսկ իրականում եթե «մեծերը» դրանից տենց տաբու չսարքեն, երեխան շատ էլ նորմալ կընդունի։ 
Ես 2-3 տարեկանից գիտեի ամենի մասին (6-7 տարեկանների համար հատուկ գրքում էի տեսել :Tongue: ) և ոչինչ՝ չեմ մեռել։

----------

Ariadna (07.04.2010), Rhayader (07.04.2010), SSS (07.04.2010), tikopx (07.04.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

ՈՒֆ ժողովուրդ, ի՞նչ շոկ է, էն էլ էս թվին: :Scenic:  :Smile:

----------

tikopx (07.04.2010)

----------


## SSS

> Եթե երեխան այս հարցը տալիս է, ուրեմն իմանալու ժամանակը հասել է, նա պատրաստ է այդ ԳԵՐշոկը տանելու։ Իսկ իրականում եթե «մեծերը» դրանից տենց տաբու չսարքեն, երեխան շատ էլ նորմալ կընդունի։ 
> Ես 2-3 տարեկանից գիտեի ամենի մասին (6-7 տարեկանների համար հատուկ գրքում էի տեսել) և ոչինչ՝ չեմ մեռել։


Իսկ ես մինչև 2րդ դասարան գիտեի,թե ինձ ջրից են հանել,հետո երբ մի անգամ դասընկերներիս պատմեցի  դրա մասին,ինձ սկսեցին ծաղրել...Դժվար էր հասկանալ պատճառը,բայց ինչ որ բան կոտրվեց մեջս,հետո ֆիլմերի միջոցով ինձ համար պարզ դարձավ,որ մոր փորից են լույս աշխարհ գալիս,չէի ասի ,թե հիասթափվեցի ծնողներիցս պարզապես ինձ խաբված զգացի...երևի թե դա էլ եղավ  պատճառ ,որ մինչ վերջերս, ես գրեթե երբեք մորս հետ չեմ կիսվել իմ անձնական թեմաներով,որովհետև տաբուն առաջին անգամ նա էր դրել մեր մեջ...

----------

Kita (07.04.2010), Rhayader (07.04.2010), Tanamasi (07.04.2010), tikopx (07.04.2010)

----------


## kyahi

Ժող թեմայից դուրս ասեմ, որ մի քիչ առաջ թեմայում 22 հյուր էին ու 6 անդամ :LOL: Աչքիս մեր հյուրերը լուրջ մտածում են, որ մենք խորացել ենք հարցի շուրջ ու էս ակումբը ինչ-որ էրոտիկ ակումբ ա :LOL:  մեկ րոպե հետո մեր բոլոր հյուրերից մնացին երկուսը :Sad:   :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Tanamasi (07.04.2010), tikopx (07.04.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Չեմ հիշում, թե ոնց եմ իմացել, որ երեխան "մամայի փորից է դուրս գալիս", դա ինձ առանձնապես շատ չի հետաքրքրել: Ինձ ավելի շատ հետևյալ հարցերն էին հետաքրքրում:
1. Ինչպե՞ս է լինում, որ կինը հենց ամուսնանալուց հետո է երեխա ունենում:
2. Ինչպե՞ս է որոշվում թե ով է երեխայի հայրը:
Սկզբում այս հարցերին կրոնական բացատրություն էի տալիս: Դե, Աստված տեսնում է, որ նրանք ամուսնացան, այնպես է անում, որ կինը երեխա ունենա, դե հայրն էլ, համապատասխանաբար, նրա ամուսինն է: Սակայն գնալով զգում էի, որ այստեղ ինչ-որ բան այն չէ: Հատկապես երբ ֆիլմերում դրվագների էի ականատես լինում, որտեղ մարդիկ վիճում էին, թե ով է երեխայի հայրը  :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (07.04.2010), Մանուլ (07.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Համոզված ե՞ս, որ դրանով կվերջանա էդ զրույցը 
> Հետո էլ կլինի հաջորդ հարցը. «Բա ո՞նց եմ հայտնվել մամայի փորում» կամ նման մի հարց:


Պապան ա էնտեղ պահել  :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (07.04.2010), tikopx (07.04.2010), VisTolog (07.04.2010)

----------


## kyahi

> Պապան ա էնտեղ պահել


Ո՞նց ա պահել :Think:

----------

tikopx (07.04.2010), VisTolog (07.04.2010)

----------


## Farfalla

6-7 տարեկանում եմ իմացել, թե ինչպես են ծնվում երեխաները: Տանը դրա մասին գիրք ունեինք, սկզբում նկարները նայելով էի փորձում հասկանալ, հետո որ կարդալ սովորեցի, սկսեցի կարդալ: Էնքան հետաքրքիր էր, ոնց որ նոր աշխարհ բացահայտեի իմ համար: Եթե հարցեր էի ունենում, մամաս հաճույքով պատասխանում էր: 
Իմ երեխային երբեք չեմ ասի, որ կաղամբիցա դուրս եկել, կամ արագիլնա բերել, խաբելու իմաստը չեմ հասկանում: Ավելի լավա ես իմ բառերով բացատրեմ, մեկա վաղ թե ուշ պետքա իմանա  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (07.04.2010), Kita (07.04.2010), Minerva (07.04.2010), Pherion (10.04.2010), Rhayader (07.04.2010), tikopx (07.04.2010), Yevuk (07.04.2010), Ձայնալար (07.04.2010)

----------


## Ռեդ

> Որտեղից են լինում երեխաները?


_Կարդում եմ թեմայի գրառումներն ու մտքիս մենակ մի հարց ա գալիս. էն արագիլ-մարագիլ էլ ուժի մեջ չի՞:_

----------

Rhayader (07.04.2010), tikopx (07.04.2010)

----------


## Hda

Հարցնում են մեզ ստուգելու համար,թե ճիչտը կասենք՞

----------

VisTolog (07.04.2010)

----------


## Lion

> Ուշ թե շուտ մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը ստիպված է լինելու պատասխանել այս հարցին...
> Կցանկանայի լսել ավելի փորձառուների կարծիքը,որն է ճիշտ,խաբել երեխային և հետագայում  կորցնել վստահությունը նրա մոտ,թե ասել գոնե համարյա ճշմարտությունը...


Կարծում եմ պետք է ինչ-որ միջին տարբերակ ընտրել: Բոլոր այդ "արագիլների, խանութների ու կաղամբների" պատմությունները երբեք չեմ սիրել ու երեխաներիս էլ զերծ կպահեմ դրանցից: Իհարկե, պետք էլ չէ ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ "թեման բացել", փոքրիկ երեխային դա սկզբունքորեն էլ ոչ հետաքրքիր է, ոչ էլ պետք է, բայց սկզբունքը ասել պետք է: Եթե երբևէ իմ երեխան ինձ նման հարց տա, կասեմ մոտավորապես հետևյալը. "Դու ծնվել ես, որովհետև քո հայրիկն ու մայրիկը իրար շատ էին սիրում: Հայրիկը համբուրեց մայրիկին, ու դրա հետևանքով մայրիկի փորում ձևավորվեցիր դու: Իսկ հետո էլ բժիշկները քեզ այնտեղից դուրս հանեցին...": Դժվար թե հարցնի, "ոնց?", բայց եթե հարցնի, երևի կասեմ. "Մայրիկին քնեցրեցին ու քեզ հանեցին նրա փորից..."  :Smile: 

Կարծում եմ նորմալ է, հը?

----------

tikopx (07.04.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Այ մարդ էն միհատ հիասքանչ թռչուն ունենք է անունը արագիլա, հենց երեխեն տենց հարցա տալիս ասում ես քեզ արագիլնա բերել`արագիլ մորքույրը, արագիլ ձաձայի հետ: Մի օր նստած էինք տանը, դե ինտերնետով զակազ էինք տվել էլի, ասենք մի հատ տղա, մեկ էլ տենանք տան վերևից մի հատ հո դխկոց չեկավ: Այ մարդ ես ու մամատ միանգամից  բարձրացանք վերև, տենանք էս արագիլը մի հատ տոպրակա թողել մեջնել դու էս, վրեն էլ չեկնա, ՀԴՄ-ն: Վերջը վերցրինք քեզ ու տենց մեծացրինք: Հասկացար բալիկ ջան, դե հիմա արագ գնա դասերդ արա: :Angel:

----------

Ժունդիայի (07.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Խաբեցիր երեխայիդ = արժանի չես երեխայիդ վստահությանը: Իսկ երեխաներն, ինչ էլ ասեն, միշտ զգում են, երբ իրենց խաբում են:


Էս ինչ մի ծայրահեղացրիր, աշխարհը կործանվեց էլ տղեն հորը պրիզնատ չի գա, բա չէ 4-5 տարեկանին պետք է նստես սեքսի կայֆն ու պոզաները բացատրես:

----------

Lion (07.04.2010), tikopx (07.04.2010), VisTolog (07.04.2010), Ժունդիայի (07.04.2010), Շինարար (07.04.2010)

----------


## Sophie

Ես օրինակ միշտ էլ իմացել եմ, որ մամայի փորից եմ դուրս եկել, բայց այ թե ինչպես եմ այնտեղ հայտնվել չգիտեի :LOL:  : Կարծում եմ  նորմալ է, երբ երեխան իմանում է, որ նա դուրս է եկել մայրիկի փորից այլ ոչ թե ասենք կաղամբից: Այսինքն հղիությունը  շատ նորմալ է նրա համար, պարտադիր չի որ հղիանալու բուն պրոցեսի մասին էլ ինքը իմանա: Օրինակ ես գիտեի, որ ամսունանալուց հետո պետք է մաման լավ ուտի, որ փորը ուռի ու երեխա ծնվի ու դա ինձ լրիվ բավարարում էր  :Jpit:

----------

Gayl (07.04.2010), tikopx (07.04.2010), Yevuk (07.04.2010), Ձայնալար (07.04.2010), Մանուլ (07.04.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Ավելի լավա ես իմ բառերով բացատրեմ, մեկա վաղ թե ուշ պետքա իմանա



Մի անեկդոտ հիշեցի:
16 տարեկան մի օրիորդ ու յոթանասունամյա մի տղամարդ ամուսնանում են: Առաջին ամուսնական գիշերը ամուսինը հարցնում է.
- Սիրելիս, մամադ ասե՞լ ա, թե ինչ պիտի անենք:
- Չէ:
- բա ի՞նչ անենք, ես էլ մոռացել եմ........

----------

Adriano (07.04.2010), Invisible man (08.04.2010), Minerva (08.04.2010), Rhayader (07.04.2010), tikopx (07.04.2010), Մանուլ (07.04.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

Ինձ էլ թեմայի վերնագիրնա տարօրինակ թվում :Think: 



> Որտեղի՞ց են լինում երեխաները


Էնպիսի տպավորությունա, թե մենք էլ չգիտենք, որ երեխաները ծնվում են, ոչ թե լինում :Jpit:

----------

Adriano (07.04.2010), Ariadna (08.04.2010), Gayl (07.04.2010), My World My Space (07.04.2010), tikopx (07.04.2010), Yevuk (07.04.2010), Աբելյան (07.04.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

5 տարեկանում եթե հարցնի.
-Լֆիկ Սամոն ա բերում, որ խելոք չմնաս կասեմ ոնց բերել ա տանի:

10 տարեկանում.
-Սպերմատոզոիդը բեղմնավորում ա ձվաբջիջը: Ավելի պարզ ոնց բացատրեմ… Կմեծանաս, կիմանաս…

15 տարեկանում.
-Տղա ջան, տենց բաները գնա դասարանի երեխեքից հարցրա…

----------


## Շինարար

Ընտրեք էն տարբերակը, որին ձեր երեխան կհավատա ու որը ընկալելուն պատրաստ է: Հեչ ճակատագրական բան էլ չկա, որ մի քիչ էլ խաբած լինեք: Կամաց ինքը կիմանա, դրսից իմանալու մեջ էլ վատ բան չկա: Իսկ էն որ երեխան միշտ զգում է, թե իրեն երբ են խաբում և այլն, սիրուն խոսքեր են, բայց փոքրերը միշտ պատրաստ են հավատալու իրենց ծնողներին, իսկ էն ժամանակ երբ դրսից կիմանան դառը ճշմարտություն :Jpit:  ու ընդունակ կլինեն ընկալելու, կընկալեն էլ, թե ինչու ծնողները ժամանակին խաբել էին իրեն, նույնիսկ եթե մի քիչ նեղանան էլ, կմեծանան կմոռանան: Էս սուտի հոգեբանական ֆինտուֆլիշկեքը ոնց չեմ սիրում, մեզանից մեծ մասին էլ փոքր ժամանակ մի-մի սուտ ասել են, սաղս էլ մեծացել ենք, միամիտ էլ չենք մնացել :Smile:

----------

My World My Space (07.04.2010), tikopx (07.04.2010), Ձայնալար (07.04.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> թե ինչու ծնողները ժամանակին խաբել էին իրեն


Հետաքրքիրա իսկ ինչու ենք խաբում?

----------


## Sophie

Ժողովուրդ ողջ ճշմարտությունը չասելը խաբել չէ: Պարզապես պետք է երեխայի հետաքրքրությունը բավարարել իր մակարդակին համապատասխան ինֆորմացիայով: Ինքը որ մեծանա արդեն ուղակի  կլրացվի այդ ինֆորմացիան, հակասություն էլ չի լինի:

----------

Ariadna (08.04.2010), Minerva (08.04.2010), Rhayader (07.04.2010), tikopx (07.04.2010), Yevuk (07.04.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հետաքրքիրա իսկ ինչու ենք խաբում?


Որովհետև ծնող-զավակ հարաբերություններում գոյություն ունի ցենզուրա, որը երեխայի տարիքի հետ աստիճանաբար մեղմանում ա, իսկ փոքր ժամանակ շատ ավելի խիստ ա լինում: Իսկ թե ինչու գոյություն ունի էդ ցենզուրան, պատասխանը չունեմ: Համենայն դեպս դրանում վատ բան չեմ տեսնում, այն ինձ չի խանգարում, իսկ հակառակ իրավիճակը, ծնող-զավակ հարաբերություններում ցենզուրայի բացակայությունը, իմ հայ գավառացու մենթալիտետի համար, իմ արժեհամակարգի համար անընդունելի է :Smile:

----------


## Adriano

> Որովհետև ծնող-զավակ հարաբերություններում գոյություն ունի ցենզուրա, որը երեխայի տարիքի հետ աստիճանաբար մեղմանում ա, իսկ փոքր ժամանակ շատ ավելի խիստ ա լինում: Իսկ թե ինչու գոյություն ունի էդ ցենզուրան, պատասխանը չունեմ: Համենայն դեպս դրանում վատ բան չեմ տեսնում, այն ինձ չի խանգարում, իսկ հակառակ իրավիճակը, ծնող-զավակ հարաբերություններում ցենզուրայի բացակայությունը, իմ հայ գավառացու մենթալիտետի համար, իմ արժեհամակարգի համար անընդունելի է


Խի էդ ինչ ծանր ցենզուրայա, կարելիա նույն ճիշտը բացատրել ոչ թե խաբելով այլ հնարավորինս նորմայի սահմաններում: Ես կարծում եմ ճիշտն ասելը ավելի ճիշտ է, սակայն միայն երբ երեխան ինքը կհարցնի: Ինչու է բոլորին թվում թե հենց նույն սեքսը այդքան ահավոր բան է: Այ չպատմելուցա, որ մարդիկ այս կողմ այն կողմ են ընկնում ու շեղվում ճիշտ ճանապարհից: Իհարկե ես ընդունում եմ, որ պետք է նաև հաշվի առնել տարիքային յուրահատկությունը, սկայն չխաբելու շրաջանակներում:

----------

tikopx (07.04.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Խի էդ ինչ ծանր ցենզուրայա, կարելիա նույն ճիշտը բացատրել ոչ թե խաբելով այլ հնարավորինս նորմայի սահմաններում: Ես կարծում եմ ճիշտն ասելը ավելի ճիշտ է, սակայն միայն երբ երեխան ինքը կհարցնի: Ինչու է բոլորին թվում թե հենց նույն սեքսը այդքան ահավոր բան է: Այ չպատմելուցա, որ մարդիկ այս կողմ այն կողմ են ընկնում ու շեղվում ճիշտ ճանապարհից: Իհարկե ես ընդունում եմ, որ պետք է նաև հաշվի առնել տարիքային յուրահատկությունը, սկայն չխաբելու շրաջանակներում:


 Լավ, էդ "խաբելու" մեջ ի՞նչ սարսափելի բան կա, սեքսը վատ բան չի, նույնիսկ լավ բան ա, ես կասեի շատ լավ բան ա, բայց չի նշանակում, որ ծնողը իր չորսամյա երեխային պետք է նստի, բացատրի, թե ոնց է ինքը մայրիկի հետ սեքսով զբաղվել, որի ընթացքում, արական սեռական բջիջները ներթափանցելով կնոջ մարմին, բեղմնավորել են նրան, ձևավորվել է սաղմ, որից էլ ի վերջո կազմավորվել է երեխան, որը դուրս է եկել մոր փորից: Սա իմ կարծիքն ա, յուրաքանչյուր մարդ ինքն ա ընտրում իր զավակների հետ շփման իր եզրերը:

----------

Gayl (07.04.2010), tikopx (07.04.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

Անկեղծ ասած աշխատում եմ նման թեմաներում չգրեմ, բայց թեման գրավեց նրանով, որ կարծիք արտահայտողները ոնց հասկացա դեռեւս ամուսնացած չեն, ավելին չունեն երեխաներ, որոնք իրենց կարող են նման հարցեր տան, հետեւաբար  գրառում կատարում են կամ կողքի փորձի հիման վրա հիմնվելով  կամ էլ թե իրենք ինչպես են դա զգացել: Ինչեւէ: Քանի որ ես այդ փորձը ունեմ ասեմ. նախ կարծում եմ հիմա էն ժամանակաշրջանում չենք ապրում, որ կարողանանք երեխաներին կաղամբ - խանութ հնացած տարբերակներով խաբենք: Կարանք ավելի ժամանակակից տարբերակ գտնեք, օր. համակարգիչը:  :Wink: 

Իրականում  երեխան տեսնելով մայրիկի մեծացող փորը բնականաբար կմտածի, թե ինչի՞  հետեւանք է դա եւ ավելի լավ կլինի նորմալ բացատրել, որ երեխաները փորիկից են դուրս գալիս: Իսկ այն հարցին թե  ինչպե՞ս են այդտեղ հայտնվում ու հետո էլ դուրս գալիս. մենք օր. մեր տղային, իսկ հետագայում նաեւ աղջկան ասեցինք, որ մի քիչ էլ մեծանան կասենք, բայց տղայիս դեպքում ասելուն չհասավ քանի որ ինքը արդեն  բավականին տեղեկացված էր ընդհանրապես նմանատիպ հարցերին թե՛ մեր կողմից, եւ թե՛ իրեն հասանելի միջոցներից ու այլեւս բացատրության կարիք չի լինում: 
 Աղջկաս պարագայում էլ երեւի թե ժամանակի ընթացքում ամեն հարց իրա պատասխանը կստանա: Պարզապես երեխային պետք է տալ այնքան ինֆորմացիա, ինչքան որ իր ուղեղը այդ ժամանակ կընկալի, իսկ դա  յուրաքանչյուր ծնող ինքը կզգա:

----------

Gayl (07.04.2010), kyahi (07.04.2010), Minerva (08.04.2010), Norton (07.04.2010), Sophie (07.04.2010), tikopx (07.04.2010), Yevuk (07.04.2010), Ժունդիայի (07.04.2010), Շինարար (07.04.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> Սա իմ կարծիքն ա, յուրաքանչյուր մարդ ինքն ա ընտրում իր զավակների հետ շփման իր եզրերը:


Խնդիր չկա ես էլ իմ կարծիքն եմ ասում ուղղակի, ես համոզելու ոչ մի նպատակ, ցանկություն չունեմ:

----------


## kyahi

Իսկ ինչ պարտադիր ա, որ երեխան առաջին դասարանից սեքսի մասին իմանա, ինչու՞ չենք թողնում, որ երեխան մնա երեխա, ախր նա իր անմեղությամբ է երեխա, ինչքան հաճելի է, երբ երեխան ունի անմեղ աչքեր և ոչ թե այնպիսի աչքեր, որոնք ուշադիր նայում են տարբեր անիմաստ ֆիլմեր  կամ թաքուն ծնողներին աչք դնող հայացք ունեն:
ժամանակի ընթացքում բոլորս էլ հասունանում ենք ու իմանում ենք ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ժամանակին, ուղղակի երիտասարդ ծնողները պետք է կարդան, թե իրենց երեխային որ տարիքում ի՞նչ ինֆորմացիա է պետք և ոչ թե  հինգ տարեկանից նրա մանկական ներաշխարհը փոխեն, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է երեխա ունենալու խաբելուն, դա այդքան էլ մեծ խաբեություն չէ… 
Ի դեպ մեզանից որևէ մեկը կորցրե՞լ է վստահությունը իր ծնողի նկատմամբ, երբ իմասել է, թե նա ինչպես է լույս աշխարհ եկել…Չեմ կարծում, որ այդպիսի մարդիկ կան…

----------

tikopx (07.04.2010), Yevuk (07.04.2010), Ժունդիայի (07.04.2010)

----------


## Norton

Այս լինկը կտամ թող կարդա :Pardon: 
Հ.Գ. Իրականում թեմայում մենակ վերջին Դեկադայի պոստը կարդացի, համաձայն եմ իր հետ:

----------

tikopx (07.04.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Իսկ ինչ պարտադիր ա, որ երեխան առաջին դասարանից սեքսի մասին իմանա, _ինչու՞ չենք թողնում, որ երեխան մնա երեխա,_ ախր նա իր անմեղությամբ է երեխա, ինչքան հաճելի է, երբ երեխան ունի անմեղ աչքեր և ոչ թե այնպիսի աչքեր, որոնք ուշադիր նայում են տարբեր անիմաստ ֆիլմեր  կամ թաքուն ծնողներին աչք դնող հայացք ունեն:
> ժամանակի ընթացքում բոլորս էլ հասունանում ենք ու իմանում ենք ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ժամանակին, ուղղակի երիտասարդ ծնողները պետք է կարդան, թե իրենց երեխային որ տարիքում ի՞նչ ինֆորմացիա է պետք և ոչ թե  հինգ տարեկանից նրա մանկական ներաշխարհը փոխեն, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է երեխա ունենալու խաբելուն, դա այդքան էլ մեծ խաբեություն չէ… 
> Ի դեպ մեզանից որևէ մեկը կորցրե՞լ է վստահությունը իր ծնողի նկատմամբ, երբ իմասել է, թե նա ինչպես է լույս աշխարհ եկել…Չեմ կարծում, որ այդպիսի մարդիկ կան…


Առաջարկում ես դպրոց չտանե՞լ  :Think:

----------


## Դեկադա

Ժող. չեմ կարծում, որ երեխային պետք է 4-5 տարեկանում նստել ու պատմել սեքի մասին, քանի որ համոզված եմ, որ նա դժվար թե հասկանա  թե դա ինչ ա: Իրանք եթե աչքերը փայփլացնելով պատմում են թե ոնց են աղջիկ տղա իրար համբուրում դա դեռ քիչա, որ նրան համարենք հասուն ու պատմենք սեքսի մասին: Ավելի ճիշտ կլինի էտ երեխաների սկսել իրենց «ծանոթացնելուց», իրանց հիգիենային հետեւելու   կանոններին սովորացնելուց,  իսկ սեքսը ... կլինի.. եթե ամեն ինչ ժամանակին արվի, շատ «ավելորդ» թվացող հարցեր չեն լինի:

ի դեպ նշեմ, որ ես դեռեւս չեմ հանդիպել մի երեխայի, որը իր ծնողի նկատմամբ վստահությունը կորցնի միայն նրա համար, որ իրեն  խաբել են թե գտել են կաղամբի միջից: Վերջ ի վերջո բոլորս էլ մի օր հասկանում ենք, որ կաղամբից չենք դուրս եկել եւ համոզված եմ մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրն էլ այդ հարցում ներողամտորեն կվերաբերվի իր ծնողին: Վստահությունը կարան կորցնեն ավելի իրական պոդդերժկա չստանալուց, այ դա է վատը...

----------

Cassiopeia (15.04.2010), kyahi (07.04.2010), tikopx (07.04.2010), Շինարար (07.04.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Այս լինկը կտամ թող կարդա


Նորթ, էսի կարդալուց սկի ես բան չհասկացա, էդ երեխեն ո՞նց պիտի հասկանա  :Blush:   :LOL:

----------

tikopx (07.04.2010)

----------


## Norton

> Նորթ, էսի կարդալուց սկի ես բան չհասկացա, էդ երեխեն ո՞նց պիտի հասկանա


 դե մինչև էդ օրը հասնի հոդվածը ավարտուն տեսք կունենա :Jpit:

----------

tikopx (07.04.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Այս լինկը կտամ թող կարդա
> Հ.Գ. Իրականում թեմայում մենակ վերջին Դեկադայի պոստը կարդացի, համաձայն եմ իր հետ:


Էս հոդվածը ավելի շատ սեռական բջիջների կառուցվածքի մասինա պատմում, քան հենց բուն բեղմնավորման, հետո էլ էստեղ բեղմնավորումը ներկայացվածա, թե մենակ մարդկանց մոտա լինում :LOL: 
p.s. տեսնեմ կարամ ես լրացնեմ :Blush:

----------

tikopx (07.04.2010)

----------


## kyahi

> Առաջարկում ես դպրոց չտանե՞լ


եթե յուրաքանչյուր ծնող դա գիտակցի այլևս կարիք չի լինի դպրոցը համարել վատ միջավայր երեխայի համար: Ցավոք մենք դրանից շատ հեռու ենք:

----------


## Adriano

Այո ճիշտ եք ասում, պետք չէ բռնել երեխային ասել դե հիմա լսի կամ ավելի լավա տես թե ինչպես ենք ես ու պապադ սեքս անում,: Իհարկե խեղճ երեխուն միանգամից կտանեն վերակենդանացման բաժին: խոսքը գնում է այն մասին, որ եթե երեխան հարցնի հանկարծ դու ասես ճիշտը, անկախ նրանից կհասկանա թե ոչ, երբ արդեն  հասունանա կհասկանա, որ իր ծնողը իրեն չի խաբել, իսկ ինչու նա ճիշտը պիտի իմանա ասենք թաղի <քարաճիկ > մականունով մեկից: Բացի այդ այդ ֆիլմերի տարածումը, շեղումները սեռական, հիվանդությունները չեք կարծում, որ գալիս են նրանից, որ մարդուն հա ոչ հավաստի տեղեկություն են տալիս: Այս հարցը շատ լուրջ հարցա, դաժե կարելիա հոգեբանություն թեմայում տալ:

----------


## Norton

> Էս հոդվածը ավելի շատ սեռական բջիջների կառուցվածքի մասինա պատմում, քան հենց բուն բեղմնավորման, հետո էլ էստեղ բեղմնավորումը ներկայացվածա, թե մենակ մարդկանց մոտա լինում


Դե հա, ես էլ զգացի, բայց  դե ավելի նորմալ հայալեզու բան չկար :Smile:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Այո ճիշտ եք ասում, պետք չէ բռնել երեխային ասել դե հիմա լսի կամ ավելի լավա տես թե ինչպես ենք ես ու պապադ սեքս անում,: Իհարկե խեղճ երեխուն միանգամից կտանեն վերակենդանացման բաժին:* խոսքը գնում է այն մասին, որ եթե երեխան հարցնի հանկարծ դու ասես ճիշտը, անկախ նրանից կհասկանա թե ոչ, երբ արդեն  հասունանա կհասկանա, որ իր ծնողը իրեն չի խաբել, իսկ ինչու նա ճիշտը պիտի իմանա ասենք թաղի <քարաճիկ > մականունով մեկից:* Բացի այդ այդ ֆիլմերի տարածումը, շեղումները սեռական, հիվանդությունները չեք կարծում, որ գալիս են նրանից, որ մարդուն հա ոչ հավաստի տեղեկություն են տալիս: Այս հարցը շատ լուրջ հարցա, դաժե կարելիա հոգեբանություն թեմայում տալ:


Լավ, ենթադրենք 7 ամյա երեխան դրսում լսել է սեքսի մասին աղոտ պատմություններ ու գալիս եւ հարց է տալսի թե ինչպես են իր ծնողները դրան վերաբերվում: Ինչքանով ես համոզված, որ քո երխային տրված պատասխանով դու հենց ինքդ չես նրան «վերակնեդանացման» ուղարկում: Երեխաները սիրում են հարցեր տալ՝  շատ ժամանակ առանց գիտակցելու բուն էությունը, բայց արդյո?ք ճիշտ է այդ հարցին պատասխան տալ` գիտակցված, ինչա թե դու խաբեբա չկոչվես: Ի?նչ ես կարծում հենց այդ պատասխանը չի՞ որ կարա հոգեբանական խնդիրների առաջ կանգնացնի երեխային:

Հարցը էնքանով կլինի լուրջ, որ 17 ամյա աղջիկը կամ տղան սեքսի մասին միայն դատողություններ կունենան ոմն «քարաճիկի» կամ սերիալների հիման վրա: Էստեղ ծնողը արդեն մողավոր ա: Իսկ 7 ամյա երեխային մինչեւ սեքսին ծանոթացնելը շատ ավելի կարեւոր կանոններ կան, որ պետք է սովորեցնել: Թե չէ  ամուսնանում են սեքսի մասին 100%- անոց ինֆորմացիայով, բայց լրիվ տգետ հիգիենայից:

----------

Cassiopeia (15.04.2010), My World My Space (08.04.2010), tikopx (07.04.2010), Շինարար (07.04.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> Լավ, ենթադրենք 7 ամյա երեխան դրսում լսել է սեքսի մասին աղոտ պատմություններ ու գալիս եւ հարց է տալսի թե ինչպես են իր ծնողները դրան վերաբերվում: Ինչքանով ես համոզված, որ քո երխային տրված պատասխանով դու հենց ինքդ չես նրան «վերակնեդանացման» ուղարկում: Երեխաները սիրում են հարցեր տալ՝  շատ ժամանակ առանց գիտակցելու բուն էությունը, բայց արդյո?ք ճիշտ է այդ հարցին պատասխան տալ` գիտակցված, ինչա թե դու խաբեբա չկոչվես: Ի?նչ ես կարծում հենց այդ պատասխանը չի՞ որ կարա հոգեբանական խնդիրների առաջ կանգնացնի երեխային:
> 
> Հարցը էնքանով կլինի լուրջ, որ 17 ամյա աղջիկը կամ տղան սեքսի մասին միայն դատողություններ կունենան ոմն «քարաճիկի» կամ սերիալների հիման վրա: Էստեղ ծնողը արդեն մողավոր ա: Իսկ 7 ամյա երեխային մինչեւ սեքսին ծանոթացնելը շատ ավելի կարեւոր կանոններ կան, որ պետք է սովորեցնել: Թե չէ  ամուսնանում են սեքսի մասին 100%- անոց ինֆորմացիայով, բայց լրիվ տգետ հիգիենայից:


Այո իհարկե համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, սակայն նույնիսկ շատ լուրջ բաները, առանց խաբելու ակրելի է այնպես պատկերավոր բացատրել, որ բոլորը գոհ մնան: Հասկանում ես ասելու ձև կա, պարզա որ սա շատ նուրբ պետք է ասվի: Իհարկե երեխան այդ  փոքր հասակում այնքան բան ունի սովորելու:

----------

tikopx (07.04.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Դե հա, ես էլ զգացի, բայց  դե ավելի նորմալ հայալեզու բան չկար


 Այ հիմա նայեք :Blush: 
http://hy.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D4%B2%...B8%D6%82%D5%B4

----------

Norton (07.04.2010), tikopx (07.04.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Թեմայի հետ կապված մի անեկդոտ հիշեցի:

Երեխան գալիս է մոր մոտ, հարցնում է.
- Մայրիկ, ես որտեղի՞ց հայտնվեցի:
Մայրը սկսում է նրան բացատրել ծննդաբերության ողջ ընթացքը: Հետո հայրն է գալիս, տեսնում է թե ինչ են խոսում, երեխային հարցնում է.
- Բալիկ ջան, քե՞զ ինչու հանկարծ դա հետաքրքրեց:
- Դե բակում խաղում էի, մի երեխա մոտեցավ, ասաց. "ես այս բակում բոլորին ճանաչում եմ, իսկ դու՞ որտեղից հայտնվեցիր":

----------

Ariadna (08.04.2010), Cassiopeia (15.04.2010), Minerva (08.04.2010), Rhayader (08.04.2010), tikopx (07.04.2010), Մանուլ (08.04.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Այո իհարկե համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, սակայն նույնիսկ շատ լուրջ բաները, առանց խաբելու ակրելի է այնպես պատկերավոր բացատրել, որ բոլորը գոհ մնան: *Հասկանում ես ասելու ձև կա, պարզա որ սա շատ նուրբ պետք է ասվի*: Իհարկե երեխան այդ  փոքր հասակում այնքան բան ունի սովորելու:


Այ սրա հետ համաձայն եմ: Մեր աղջիկը անընդհատ հարցեր էր տալիս, թե ինքը ոնց ա հայտնվել իմ փորիկում: Ես էլ երկար մաքառումներից հետո վերջապես ասեցի, որ եթե մարդիկ շատ շատ են իրար սիրում իրենք ուզում են անպայման բալիկ ունենան: Իմ աղջիկը շատ հետաքրքրասեր երեխա է: Նա ինձ հարցրեց իսկ արդյո՞ք մենակ համբուրվլով կարող են երեխա ունենալ: Բնականաբար ո՛չ. եղավ իմ պատասխանը,  բայց մնացածի մասին ասեցի արի խոսենք երբ մի քիչ կմեծանաս  ու օրիորդ կդառնաս: Ի՞նչ ես մտածում ես սխալ արեցի թե՞ ճիշտ: Ինչքանո՞վ էր ճիշտ 5 ամյա աղջնակին, որը որոշել էր  7 տարեկանում անպայման ամուսնանալ ու դեռ բալիկ էլ ունենալ՝ պատկերավոր պատմել այդ արարողակարգը: Հիմա ինքը ինձ հարցեր չի տալիս, որովհետեւ երբ գա ժամանակը ինքը դա կիմանա:  Ի դեպ ասեմ, որ դա էտքան էլ հեշտ գործ չի երեխային պատմել սեփական ինտիմ կյանքը. կարծում եմ պետք էլ չի: Բայց աղջկան կամ տղային պարտավոր ենք իրազեկել, իսկ դրա համար կան նաեւ շատ ու շատ գրքեր, որոնք կօգնեն տալ շատ պատասխաններ: Իսկ ծնողները  ճիշտ ուղղություն ցույց տալով արդեն մեծ գործ կլինեն արած:

----------

tikopx (07.04.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Նենց էլ բարդ հարց եք բարձրացրել  :Blush: 
Ինչքան ես ինձ հիշում եմ նման բաներ ինձ չեն հետաքրքրել, ես ավելի շատ իմ տիկնիկներին զգեստներ կարելու եղանակներով էի տանջում մայրիկիս, իսկ հայրիկին հա հարցնում էի, թե ո՞ր սարնա ավելի մոտ մեր շենքին ու ո՞նց ենք դա իմանում: :Think:  Նոր մտածեցի, որ այդ հարցը ինձ չեր հուզում երևի նրա համար, որ եղբայրս ինձնից երեք տարով փոքր է ու երևի ավելի փոքր ժամանակ ինձ ինչ-որ կերպ բացատրել էին, դրա համար էլ հետաքրքիր չէր  :Think:  բայց ես էլ իմ իմանալու ժամանակ իմացա դրա մասին:Երբ արդեն դպրոցական էի տան գրադարանն էի քանդում ինձ կարդալու գիրք ընտրելու համար, մեկ էլ աչքովս «Մանկական սեռական հանրագիտարան» գիրքն ընկավ: Բարակ դեղին գիրք էր ու քանի որ մանկական բառն էլ հետն էր, վերցրեցի կարդալու, մեկա գիտեի տանը ինձ դրա համար բան ասող չի լինի: Ու տենց կարդալով իմացա որը որից հետոյա  :Jpit:  
Բայց ինչ ճիշտա ժողովուրդ, ես հարցը ինձ շատա հուզում, թե ես ինքս իմ բալիկին մի քանի տարի հետ այստեսակ տրվելիք հարցին ոնց պիտի պատասխանեմ: Որովհետև հիմիկվա երեխեքի ինֆորմացիոն դաշտը շատ լայնա, իրենք մեզ հետ համեմատած ավելի ինֆորմացված կլինեն ու հաստատ տուն-տունիկ խաղալուց հետո/եթե իհարկե խաղան/ կտան ես հարցը:
Ես ինքս բացառում եմ կաղամբ արագիլ տարբերակները, ավելի հարմար տարբերակներից մեկը ծնողների սերնա երևի, որ երեխայից ծնողը չքաշվի, մի թեթև համբուրվել կարողանա նրա մոտ ու նման հարցի ժամանակ դա վերածվի ընտանեկան խաղի: Էս պահը ես մի քիչ այլ եմ պատկերացնում ու նկարագրել գրելով չեմ կարող 

Ընդհանրապես կյանքում այն հարցերը որոնց մասին սկսում ենք ժամանակից շուտ մտածել, մտահոգվել ճիշտ լուծումը չգտնելու համար, սովորաբար ավելի հեշտ լուծում են ստանում ու անցնում աննկատ, քան այն առաջ եկեղ հարցերը, որոնք անսպասելի էին…

----------


## Adriano

> Բնականաբար ո՛չ. եղավ իմ պատասխանը,  բայց մնացածի մասին ասեցի արի խոսենք երբ մի քիչ կմեծանաս  ու օրիորդ կդառնաս: Ի՞նչ ես մտածում ես սխալ արեցի թե՞ ճիշտ:


Շատ ճիշտ մոտեցում է, համ չես խաբել, համել չես շատ երեխուն բացվել: Այ, հենց ասել ես ոչ արդեն ճիշտ քայլ ես արել:Հասկանում ես ավելի լավա տենց քան հազար  բան են հորինում, մեշոք պապին բերեց, մեշոկ տատը, արագիլը, կաղամբիցա, ճգիտեմ ինչիցա:

----------


## Rhayader

Ասեմ, որ այդ սուտը (իմ դեպքում՝ ակվարիումից էին բռնել) բավականին ծանր ազդեց իմ ու ծնողներիս հարաբերությունների վրա: Այլ կերպ ասած՝ ես նույնիսկ քսաներեք տարեկան հալովս ծնողներիս հետ երբեք սեռական թեմաներով չեմ խոսում: Բայց դե իմ ծնողներն աննորմալորեն կոմպլեքսավորված են այդ առումով: Ես ինքս չեմ պատրաստվում ոչ թաքցնել, ոչ էլ խաբել: Իմ երեխաները չպետք է սեքսին որպես արգելված, տհաճ, «դառը» բան նայեն:
Իմ կարծիքով, մեզանից շատերի սեռական պրոբլեմների մեջ մեղավոր է սխալ սեռական դաստիարակությունը, մասնավորապես՝ «որտեղի՞ց են հայտնվում երեխաներին» հարցին սխալ պատասխանելը: Այո, երբ երեխային ասում եք, որ արագիլն է իրեն բերել, պատկերացրեք, որ գովազդային մեկնաբանն այդ պահին կանգնեցնում է կադրն ու արտասանում. «Epic fail!»: Բայց ի՞նչ կարող ենք անել, երբ որոշ ծնողներ հոգու խորքում դեռ հավատում են այդ ստին :LOL:

----------


## kyahi

> Ասեմ, որ այդ սուտը (իմ դեպքում՝ ակվարիումից էին բռնել) բավականին ծանր ազդեց իմ ու ծնողներիս հարաբերությունների վրա: Այլ կերպ ասած՝ ես նույնիսկ քսաներեք տարեկան հալովս ծնողներիս հետ երբեք սեռական թեմաներով չեմ խոսում: Բայց դե իմ ծնողներն աննորմալորեն կոմպլեքսավորված են այդ առումով: Ես ինքս չեմ պատրաստվում ոչ թաքցնել, ոչ էլ խաբել: Իմ երեխաները չպետք է սեքսին որպես արգելված, տհաճ, «դառը» բան նայեն:
> Իմ կարծիքով, մեզանից շատերի սեռական պրոբլեմների մեջ մեղավոր է սխալ սեռական դաստիարակությունը, մասնավորապես՝ «որտեղի՞ց են հայտնվում երեխաներին» հարցին սխալ պատասխանելը: Այո, երբ երեխային ասում եք, որ արագիլն է իրեն բերել, պատկերացրեք, որ գովազդային մեկնաբանն այդ պահին կանգնեցնում է կադրն ու արտասանում. «Epic fail!»: Բայց ի՞նչ կարող ենք անել, երբ որոշ ծնողներ հոգու խորքում դեռ հավատում են այդ ստին


Բայց դու ինչպե՞ս ես պատկերացնում քեզ ,իբրև ծնող, հինգ տարեկան երեխային բեղմավորումը բացատրելիս, ախր ինչու՞ չեք ուզում երեխային թողնել երեխա…
Երբ երեխան դառնա մի փոքր ավելի մեծ ,նոր կարելի է խորանալ մանրամասնությունների  մեջ:
Իսկ սեքսի մասին ծնողի հետ խոսելը ինքս սխալ եմ համարում, որովհետև դա այնպիսի բան է, որ քո անձնական է, չնայած միգուցե՞ դաստիարակությունս  ինձ թույլ չի տալիս այլ ձևով մտածեմ, իհարկե կարելի է ծնողից խորհուրդներ հարցնել, բայց ամեն ինչի մասին խոսել, եսիմ չգիտեմ…
Իսկ չես կարծում, որ 18 կամ միգուցե ավելի պակաս ժամանակ առաջ մեր մտածելակերպը լրիվ այլ էր ու ինքը` ծնողը, անհարմար է զգացել երեխայի հետ խոսել նման թեմաներով, նրանց այդ հարցում մեղադրել, ըստ իս, չարժէ…
Իսկ կոմպլեքսներից ազատվելու համար դեռ ժամանակ պետք է Կովկասյան ժողովրդի համար :Wink:

----------


## Rhayader

> Բայց դու ինչպե՞ս ես պատկերացնում քեզ ,իբրև ծնող, հինգ տարեկան երեխային բեղմավորումը բացատրելիս, ախր ինչու՞ չեք ուզում երեխային թողնել երեխա…


Երեխան երեխա է նրա համար, որ երեխա է, ոչ թե գիտելիքների պակասից: :LOL:  Իհարկե, ես չեմ սկսի նրա մեջ արհեստականորեն հետաքրքրություն բռնկել սեքսի նկատմամբ (չնայած՝ դժվար թե ստացվի, եթե նույնիսկ փորձեմ), բայց այդ հետաքրքրությունը հանգցնելու փորձեր էլ չեմ անի: Նայիր, եթե երեխան մի հարց տվեց, պատասխանը լսեց («Պապ, ես որտեղի՞ց եմ եկել» - «Մամայի փորիկից»), ու հետաքրքրությունը դրանով մարեց՝ վերջ, մինչև հաջորդ հարցը: Իսկ եթե շարունակեց մանրամասները հարցնել, ուրեմն ժամանակն եկել է:



> Երբ երեխան դառնա մի փոքր ավելի մեծ ,նոր կարելի է խորանալ մանրամասնությունների  մեջ:


Ահամ: Բայց ես իմ երեխայի ընկերն էլ եմ ուզում լինել: Թող ինձանից իմանա:



> Իսկ սեքսի մասին ծնողի հետ խոսելը ինքս սխալ եմ համարում, որովհետև դա այնպիսի բան է, որ քո անձնական է, չնայած միգուցե՞ դաստիարակությունս  ինձ թույլ չի տալիս այլ ձևով մտածեմ, իհարկե կարելի է ծնողից խորհուրդներ հարցնել, բայց ամեն ինչի մասին խոսել, եսիմ չգիտեմ…


Իսկ ես չեմ ուզում իմ ծնողների նման լինել: Չեմ ուզում իմ երեխաներից այդքան հեռացած ամենազոր-պատժիչ ուժի դերն իմ վրա վերցնել: Եթե ուզում ես, որ երեխադ քեզ հարգի, նախ ինքդ հարգիր երեխայիդ, ոչ թե հիմարի տեղ դիր:
Հիմա պատկերացրու՝ ֆորումում մեկն ինձ հարցնի վայֆայ ցանցերի պաշտպանության կրիպտոգրաֆիկ համակարգերից, ես ասեմ՝ բալիկ ջան, էդ սիրուն պուճուր կուբիկներ են, որ արագիլն է բերում, ինչ է թե համարում եմ, որ այդ մարդը պատրաստ չի դա իմանալ:

----------


## kyahi

> Ահամ: Բայց ես իմ երեխայի ընկերն էլ եմ ուզում լինել: Թող ինձանից իմանա:


Իսկ դու փորձե՞լ ես քո ծնեղի հետ ընկեր լինել, ես իմ ծնողի հետ ընկեր եմ ու իմ անձնական խնդիրները /իհարկե այն խնդիրները, որոնք ըստ նա պետք է իմանա :Wink: /նա առաջին է իմանում, իմ կարծիքով յուրաքանչյքուր ծնող ընկեր է երեխայի համար, ասյտեղ խնդիրը երեխան է:



> երեխադ քեզ հարգի, նախ ինքդ հարգիր երեխայիդ, ոչ թե հիմարի տեղ դիր:


լրիվ համաձայն եմ



> Հիմա պատկերացրու՝ ֆորումում մեկն ինձ հարցնի վայֆայ ցանցերի պաշտպանության կրիպտոգրաֆիկ համակարգերից, ես ասեմ՝ բալիկ ջան, էդ սիրուն պուճուր կուբիկներ են, որ արագիլն է բերում, ինչ է թե համարում եմ, որ այդ մարդը պատրաստ չի դա իմանալ:


պատրաստ չլինելն ու տարիքային խնդիրը լրիվ այլ բան է, երեխա կա, որ հինգ տարեկանում արդեն գիտի ամեն ինչ, բայց քո ասածը շատ հարաբերական է

----------


## Rhayader

> Իսկ դու փորձե՞լ ես քո ծնեղի հետ ընկեր լինել, ես իմ ծնողի հետ ընկեր եմ ու իմ անձնական խնդիրները նա առաջին է իմանում, իմ կարծիքով յուրաքանչյքուր ծնող ընկեր է երեխայի համար, ասյտեղ խնդիրը երեխան է:


Երբեք չեմ կարող ընկեր լինել մեկի հետ, ով իմ փոխարեն որոշում է, թե ինչն է ժամանակն իմանալ, ինչը՝ ոչ: Կամ մարդու հետ, ով նայում է աչքերիս մեջ ու ստում:



> պատրաստ չլինելն ու տարիքային խնդիրը լրիվ այլ բան է, երեխա կա, որ հինգ տարեկանում արդեն գիտի ամեն ինչ, բայց քո ասածը շատ հարաբերական է


Տարիքային խնդիրը հորինվածք է: Միֆ: Հեքիաթ: Սուտ: Սեփական վախերն ու կոմպլեքսներն երեխաներին փոխանցելու պատրվակ:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Էսօր ամբողջ օրը մտածում էի, որ հիշեմ, թե ես երբ եմ իմացել էս հարցի պատասխանը:  :Think:  Ճիշտն ասած չհիշեցի տենց մի դեպք, որ ես հարցրած լինեմ ծնողներիս, թե ես որտեղից եմ, բայց հիշում եմ, որ ուրիշներին տենց բաներ էին ասում արագիլի ու կաղամբի պահով, ես միշտ ծիծաղում էի: Գիտեի, որ տենց չի, բայց ոչ մի անգամ չէի փորձում իրականությունը իմանալ: 

Հիմա էլ անընդհատ պիտի մտածեմ, որ հիշեմ, թե ես երբ ու որտեղից եմ իմացել:  :Xeloq:   :Jpit:

----------


## kyahi

> Երբեք չեմ կարող ընկեր լինել մեկի հետ, ով իմ փոխարեն որոշում է, թե ինչն է ժամանակն իմանալ, ինչը՝ ոչ: Կամ մարդու հետ, ով նայում է աչքերիս մեջ ու ստում:


Բայց չես կարծում, որ վաղ տարիքում հասունանալը այդքան էլ մեծ ձեռքբերում չի:Չեմ կարծում, որ երեխա ունենալու մասին ծնողների սուտը իրավամբ կարելի է սուտ համարել և որ դա կարող է հետագայում պատնեշի առջև կանգնեցի ծնող-երեխա հարաբերությունների:



> Տարիքային խնդիրը հորինվածք է: Միֆ: Հեքիաթ: Սուտ: Սեփական վախերն ու կոմպլեքսներն երեխաներին փոխանցելու պատրվակ:


Իսկ ինչո՞վ է հորինվածք, ախր երեխան ավելի մեծ սթրես կարող է ապրել այն մտքից, եթե պատկերացնի, թե ինչպես է լույս աշխարհ եկել

----------


## Rhayader

> Բայց չես կարծում, որ վաղ տարիքում հասունանալը այդքան էլ մեծ ձեռքբերում չի:Չեմ կարծում, որ երեխա ունենալու մասին ծնողների սուտը իրավամբ կարելի է սուտ համարել և որ դա կարող է հետագայում պատնեշի առջև կանգնեցի ծնող-երեխա հարաբերությունների:


Գործնականում կանգնեցնում է: Ու ոչ մի հակադրույթ ես դեռ չեմ լսել այս թեմայում բացի կարծիքներից, որոնք ոչ մի կերպ չեն հիմնավորվում: :Wink: 



> Իսկ ինչո՞վ է հորինվածք, ախր երեխան ավելի մեծ սթրես կարող է ապրել այն մտքից, եթե պատկերացնի, թե ինչպես է լույս աշխարհ եկել


Եթե, իհարկե, Սթիվեն Քինգի «Քերրիի» միջի մոր նման ներկայացնես, հաստատ ահավոր սթրես կապրի :LOL:  դու էլ այնպես ներկայացրու, որ սթրես չապրի, այ քեզ բան :LOL:  ու մի խորացի մանրամասների մեջ, ինչպես Մոնտի Պայտոնի «Կյանքի Իմաստը» ֆիլմում.

----------


## kyahi

> .
> Եթե, իհարկե, Սթիվեն Քինգի «Քերրիի» միջի մոր նման ներկայացնես, հաստատ ահավոր սթրես կապրի դու էլ այնպես ներկայացրու, որ սթրես չապրի, այ քեզ բան ու մի խորացի մանրամասների մեջ, ինչպես Մոնտի Պայտոնի «Կյանքի Իմաստը» ֆիլմում.


 Չգիտեմ, թե այդ "Քերրիի" միջի մայրը ոնց է ներկայացրել, չեմ էլ ուզում պատկերացնել :LOL: 
Բայց եթե դու երեխային շատ նուրբ ես ասում ու առանց մանրամասների չի՞ ստացվում, որ էլի խաբում ես :Think:  Կամ ի՞նչ ձև կներկայացնես, որ սթրես չապրի" Ես ու մաման իրիկունը ծրագիր գրեցինք, հետո աշխատեցրեցինք ու դու պռինտերից դուրս եկար :LOL: " կամ" մենք գիշերը քնած էինք մեկ էլ մամայի սիրտը խառնեց ու մի ինը ամիս հետո դու ծնվեցիր"  :LOL:  Ոնց ուզում ես բացատրի, միևնույն է խաբում ես…
Հա քո կինոներով իմ մանկական հոգին մի պղտորիր :Angry2:  շատ էլ, որ կեսգիշերն անց է :Wink: 
Բայց կարելի էր էդ ձևով բացատրել :LOL: խեղճ երեխա :Shok: չէի ուզենա քո երեխայի տեղը լինել :LOL:

----------

VisTolog (07.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (07.04.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

Իսկ ես խորը հիասթափություն ապրեցի, երբ մեր հարևանի տղան ինձ ասաց, որ երեխաները մամայի փորից են դուրս գալիս, ու մամաս էլ հաստատեց  :Shok:   :LOL: : Չէի հավատում, ջղայնացած գնացի մամայիս հարցրի, բայց պարզվեց, որ ճիշտ ա ասում  :Sad: : Չգիտեմ` թե մինչև էդ ինչ էի մտածում, հիմա չեմ հիշում: 



> Ինձ ավելի շատ հետևյալ հարցերն էին հետաքրքրում:
> 1. Ինչպե՞ս է լինում, որ կինը հենց ամուսնանալուց հետո է երեխա ունենում:
> 2. Ինչպե՞ս է որոշվում թե ով է երեխայի հայրը:


 Ես մտածում էի, որ հենց ամուսնանալուց հետո կինը երեխա ա ունենում: Այսինքն` երեխան ծնվում ա հենց ամուսնության շնորհիվ: Բայց ստեղ մի հարց էր առաջանում, որին ահագին երկար ժամանակ պատասխան չէի գտնում. բա ո՞նց ա լինում, որ հետո էլի երեխաներ են ունենում  :Jpit: :

----------

Adriano (08.04.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Չգիտեմ, թե այդ "Քերրիի" միջի մայրը ոնց է ներկայացրել, չեմ էլ ուզում պատկերացնել
> Բայց եթե դու երեխային շատ նուրբ ես ասում ու առանց մանրամասների չի՞ ստացվում, որ էլի խաբում ես Կամ ի՞նչ ձև կներկայացնես, որ սթրես չապրի" Ես ու մաման իրիկունը ծրագիր գրեցինք, հետո աշխատեցրեցինք ու դու պռինտերից դուրս եկար" կամ" մենք գիշերը քնած էինք մեկ էլ մամայի սիրտը խառնեց ու մի ինը ամիս հետո դու ծնվեցիր"  Ոնց ուզում ես բացատրի, միևնույն է խաբում ես…
> Հա քո կինոներով իմ մանկական հոգին մի պղտորիր շատ էլ, որ կեսգիշերն անց է
> Բայց կարելի էր էդ ձևով բացատրելխեղճ երեխաչէի ուզենա քո երեխայի տեղը լինել


Նայիր, ինչպես շատ արդարացիորեն նշվեց, ամբողջը չասելը դեռ ստել չի: Ասենք, եթե ասես, որ մայրիկի փորից ես դուրս եկել, նրա հաջորդ հարցը դժվար թե այն լինի, թե որ պոզիցիայում է տեղի ունեցել օրգազմը :LOL:  նույնիսկ կասկածում եմ, թե այդ շրջանում հարց առաջանա, թե որտեղից է նա հայտնվել փորիկում: Բա ինչու՞ ոչ մի երեխա չի հարցնում, թե հենց որտեղից է արագիլն իրեն բերում:

----------


## Rhayader

> Իսկ ես խորը հիասթափություն ապրեցի, երբ մեր հարևանի տղան ինձ ասաց, որ երեխաները մամայի փորից են դուրս գալիս, ու մամաս էլ հաստատեց  : Չէի հավատում, ջղայնացած գնացի մամայիս հարցրի, բայց պարզվեց, որ ճիշտ ա ասում : Չգիտեմ` թե մինչև էդ ինչ էի մտածում, հիմա չեմ հիշում: 
> 
>  Ես մտածում էի, որ հենց ամուսնանալուց հետո կինը երեխա ա ունենում: Այսինքն` երեխան ծնվում ա հենց ամուսնության շնորհիվ: Բայց ստեղ մի հարց էր առաջանում, որին ահագին երկար ժամանակ պատասխան չէի գտնում. բա ո՞նց ա լինում, որ հետո էլի երեխաներ են ունենում :


Ես մեծ թեորիա էի մշակել, թե ինչպես են տղամարդու երակները հիվանդանոցում կցում կնոջ երակներին, ինչից հետո կնոջ մարմին թափանցած տղամարդու արյունը քաղցկեղային գոյացության նման առանձնանում է, աճում, դառնում երեխա :LOL:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Նայիր, ինչպես շատ արդարացիորեն նշվեց, ամբողջը չասելը դեռ ստել չի: Ասենք, եթե ասես, որ մայրիկի փորից ես դուրս եկել, նրա հաջորդ հարցը դժվար թե այն լինի, թե որ պոզիցիայում է տեղի ունեցել օրգազմը նույնիսկ կասկածում եմ, թե այդ շրջանում հարց առաջանա, թե որտեղից է նա հայտնվել փորիկում: *Բա ինչու՞ ոչ մի երեխա չի հարցնում, թե հենց որտեղից է արագիլն իրեն բերում*:


Երևի չեն հարցնում, որովհետև գիտեն, որ սուտ են ասում:  :LOL:  Հո երկրորդ անգամ չեն խաբվելու 

Ընդհանրապես մտածում եմ, որ երեխաների մոտ էդ հարցը ծագում ա էն ժամանակ, երբ որ ինչ, որ բան են լսում դրա մասին: Հլը մի երեխա չեմ տեսել, որ հավատա, որ իրան արագիլն ա բերել կամ էլ կաղամբի մեջից են գտել  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

> Երևի չեն հարցնում, որովհետև գիտեն, որ սուտ են ասում:  Հո երկրորդ անգամ չեն խաբվելու 
> 
> Ընդհանրապես մտածում եմ, որ երեխաների մոտ էդ հարցը ծագում ա էն ժամանակ, երբ որ ինչ, որ բան են լսում դրա մասին: Հլը մի երեխա չեմ տեսել, որ հավատա, որ իրան արագիլն ա բերել կամ էլ կաղամբի մեջից են գտել


Փաստորեն, ընտրությունը միամտության ու բացահայտ երկերեսանիության միջև է :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

> Երևի չեն հարցնում, որովհետև գիտեն, որ սուտ են ասում:  Հո երկրորդ անգամ չեն խաբվելու 
> 
> Ընդհանրապես մտածում եմ, որ երեխաների մոտ էդ հարցը ծագում ա էն ժամանակ, երբ որ ինչ, որ բան են լսում դրա մասին: Հլը մի երեխա չեմ տեսել, որ հավատա, որ իրան արագիլն ա բերել կամ էլ կաղամբի մեջից են գտել


Իսկ ես անկեղծորեն հավատացել եմ, որ ինձ շուկայից են գնել, հլա հարցնում էի՝ բա էդքան էրեխեքից ինչու՞ հենց ինձ ընտրեցիք ու առաք, ու ուրախանում, որ ամենասիրունը ես եմ եղել, միանգամից ինձ տեսել, հավանել ու գնել են :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (08.04.2010), Rhayader (08.04.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Իսկ ես անկեղծորեն հավատացել եմ, որ ինձ շուկայից են գնել, հլա հարցնում էի՝ բա էդքան էրեխեքից ինչու՞ հենց ինձ ընտրեցիք ու առաք, ու ուրախանում, որ ամենասիրունը ես եմ եղել, միանգամից ինձ տեսել, հավանել ու գնել են


Այ հենց տեղ էլ պիտի հասկանայիր, որ խաբում են :LOL:  (սորրի, չդիմացա) :LOL:  (ոչ մի անձնական բան) :LOL:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Իսկ ես անկեղծորեն հավատացել եմ, որ ինձ շուկայից են գնել, հլա հարցնում էի՝ բա էդքան էրեխեքից ինչու՞ հենց ինձ ընտրեցիք ու առաք, ու ուրախանում, որ ամենասիրունը ես եմ եղել, միանգամից ինձ տեսել, հավանել ու գնել են


Դե չեմ կարծում, որ հիմիկվա երեխաները էդքան միամիտ են, որ տենց բաների հավատան  :Blush:   :Jpit:

----------


## kyahi

> Նայիր, ինչպես շատ արդարացիորեն նշվեց, ամբողջը չասելը դեռ ստել չի: Ասենք, եթե ասես, որ մայրիկի փորից ես դուրս եկել, նրա հաջորդ հարցը դժվար թե այն լինի, թե որ պոզիցիայում է տեղի ունեցել օրգազմը նույնիսկ կասկածում եմ, թե այդ շրջանում հարց առաջանա, թե որտեղից է նա հայտնվել փորիկում: Բա ինչու՞ ոչ մի երեխա չի հարցնում, թե հենց որտեղից է արագիլն իրեն բերում:


 բայց  ինչու՞ պետք է չառաջանա, չէ՞ որ ասում էիր, որ երեխան զգում է, թե երբ են իրեն խաբում…եթե երեխան հարցնի , "բա ո՞նց եմ էնտեղ հայտնվել" ի՞նչ ,ըստ քեզ ,ուրեմն տարիքն է ,սկսեմ բացատրել, թե էլի երեխայի աչքերի մեջ նայելով կխաբես ինչ-որ մի մոտ սուտ:
ik orgazm@ arden cayrahexutyun e :Wink:

----------


## kyahi

> Դե չեմ կարծում, որ հիմիկվա երեխաները էդքան միամիտ են, որ տենց բաների հավատան


 տեսնում ես, թե ինչքան ենք մենք սխալ, իսկ ինչու՞ երեխան պետք է լինի հիմիկվա և ոչ հիմիկվա, ախր երեխան, որ դարն էլ պետք է լինի երեխա  :Wink:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Իսկ ես անկեղծորեն հավատացել եմ, որ ինձ շուկայից են գնել, հլա հարցնում էի՝ բա էդքան էրեխեքից ինչու՞ հենց ինձ ընտրեցիք ու առաք, ու ուրախանում, որ ամենասիրունը ես եմ եղել, միանգամից ինձ տեսել, հավանել ու գնել են


Ես ինքս բավականին ուշ եմ իմացե,լ թե իրականում որտեղից են երեխաները լույս աշխարհ գալիս ու ի տարբերություն կաղամբ - արագիլ տարբերակի ինձ միշտ ասել են, որ ինձ գնչուների կառքի մեջից են գտել: Անկեղծ ասած հավատում էի, անգամ պատմություններ էի հորինում, թե ոնց եմ գտնում «կենսաբանական» ծնողներիս:  Բայց իսկությունն իմանալով իմ ծնողների նկատմամբ վստահությունս չպակասեց: Ես էլի եմ կրկնում արագիլային պատմությունները ամենից քիչ դերն են կատարում ծնող -երեխա վստահության հարցում: 




> *Rhayader*-ի խոսքերից
> Իսկ ես չեմ ուզում իմ ծնողների նման լինել: Չեմ ուզում իմ երեխաներից այդքան հեռացած ամենազոր-պատժիչ ուժի դերն իմ վրա վերցնել: Եթե ուզում ես, որ երեխադ քեզ հարգի, նախ ինքդ հարգիր երեխայիդ, ոչ թե հիմարի տեղ դիր:
> Հիմա պատկերացրու՝ ֆորումում մեկն ինձ հարցնի վայֆայ ցանցերի պաշտպանության կրիպտոգրաֆիկ համակարգերից, ես ասեմ՝ բալիկ ջան, էդ սիրուն պուճուր կուբիկներ են, որ արագիլն է բերում, ինչ է թե համարում եմ, որ այդ մարդը պատրաստ չի դա իմանալ:


Սկսենք նրանից, որ ծնողներին չեն ընտրում: Նրանք մեր ծնողներն են անկախ մեր` նրանց  նկատմամբ ունեցած վերաբերմունքից ու շատ ժամանակ ծնողները նմանատիպ հարցերում առաջնորդվում են հենց հասարակության մեջ գոյություն ունեցող կարծրատիպերով:  Ասածս էնա, որ մեր ժամանակներում բոլորը կամ գրեթե բոլորն էին համտարած ասում կաղամբ- արագիլ տարբերակը ու դրա հետեւանքով էլ իմ սերնդակիցներից շատերի մոտ հարց չէր առաջանում թե ինչի հենց էտ *թռչնաբուսական ֆերմաներից* էինք դուրս գալիս: Բայց լավ ա, որ ծնողների թույլ տված սխալները մենք էլ չենք կրկնում ու գովելի ա, որ հիմա շատերը էտ տարբերակները բացառում են ու ասում են իրականը:* Ես կողմ եմ ասել իրականը բայց ասել ժամանակին*: Իսկ ժամանակը ինքը գալիս ա: Իմ աղջիկն իրենից տարիքով մեծ ընկերուհիներից լսել էր սեռական դաստիարակությանը վերաբերող որոշ հարցեր ու հարցրեց ինձ: Անկեղծ ասած ես չէի մտածում, որ էտքան վաղ կարելի է դրա մասին խոսալ, բայց քանի, որ ինքը ինձ հարցրեց ես ասեցի էն ինչը, որ իրեն էր վերաբերվում: Իսկ տղայիս հետ էնքան ենք խոսում սեռական դաստիարակությունից, հիգիենայից ու նաեւ աղջիկներից, որ էլ հարցեր չեն առաջանում:  Մենք պարտավոր ենք լինել ընկերներ մեր երեխաներին, պարզապես մեզնից շատերը  ընկեր ասածը մի այլ տեսանկյունից են հասկանում, շատերն էլ ամաչում են աչքերի մեջ նայելով խոսել իրենց զավակի հետ:  Իսկ դրա համար կա նաեւ լավ գրականություն, որը կարա առանց ամաչելու երեխային տալ իր հարցերի պատասխանը:

----------

kyahi (08.04.2010), Tig (08.04.2010)

----------


## Tig

Իհարկե, միանշանակ երեխային պիտի ասել ճշմարտությունը: Եվ ցանկացած բան կարելի է բացատրել երեխային՝ կոնկրետ տվյալ պահին երեխայի զարգացվածության աստիճանին համապատասխան ձևով: Եթե դու չես մոռացել թե երեխա ժամանակ ինչպիսին ես եղել ու ինչնա քեզ ամենաշատը հետաքրքրել ու ինպես, ապա դու հաստատ կգտնես համապատասխան ձևը երեխային բացատրելու համար: Օրինակ եղբորս մեծ տղան արդեն 3.5 տարեկան է ու նա ոչ թե հարցնումա թե որտեղից են լինում երեխաները, այլ համապատասխան պահին նրան ասվել է, որ այ էս «ծյոծյայի» փորի մեջ բալիկ կա ու դու զգույշ կլինես ու հանկարծ իրա փորին չխբես: Մնացածը արդեն ինքը իրա մեջ վելուծեց ու համապատասխան եզրահանգումներ արեց ու հիմա նրա տված հարցերին շատ ավելի հեշտա պատասխանել: Ես ինքս երբեք այդ հարցը ոչ ոքի չեմ տվել: Ես այդ «գաղտնիքը» ինքս եմ իմ համար բացահայտել ու շատ վաղ տարիքից: Քանի որ ես երեխա ժամանակ շատ էի սիրում կենդանիներ, ապա միշտ հետևում էի նրանց կյանքին ու հատկապես նրանց բազմացմանը: Երեխա ժամանակվանից եղբայրներիս հետ շատ կենդանիներ ենք պահել ու բազմացրել, նենց որ էդ հարցը մեզ համար պարզից էլ պարզ էր: Իհարկե իր ժամանակին համապատասխան հարցերի վերաբերյալ եղել են նաև զրույցներ մեր ծնողների հետ… Հետո համապատասխան գրականության հետ ծանոթացում… և այլն: Այնպես որ այս հարցը իմ տեսանկյունից այնքան էլ բարդ հարց չի:

----------

Chilly (08.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (08.04.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Իհարկե, միանշանակ երեխային պիտի ասել ճշմարտությունը: Եվ ցանկացած բան կարելի է բացատրել երեխային՝ կոնկրետ տվյալ պահին երեխայի զարգացվածության աստիճանին համապատասխան ձևով: Եթե դու չես մոռացել թե երեխա ժամանակ ինչպիսին ես եղել ու ինչնա քեզ ամենաշատը հետաքրքրել ու ինպես, ապա դու հաստատ կգտնես համապատասխան ձևը երեխային բացատրելու համար: Օրինակ եղբորս մեծ տղան արդեն 3.5 տարեկան է ու նա ոչ թե հարցնումա թե որտեղից են լինում երեխաները, այլ համապատասխան պահին նրան ասվել է, որ այ էս «ծյոծյայի» փորի մեջ բալիկ կա ու դու զգույշ կլինես ու հանկարծ իրա փորին չխբես: Մնացածը արդեն ինքը իրա մեջ վելուծեց ու համապատասխան եզրահանգումներ արեց ու հիմա նրա տված հարցերին շատ ավելի հեշտա պատասխանել: Ես ինքս երբեք այդ հարցը ոչ ոքի չեմ տվել: Ես այդ «գաղտնիքը» ինքս եմ իմ համար բացահայտել ու շատ վաղ տարիքից: *Քանի որ ես երեխա ժամանակ շատ էի սիրում կենդանիներ, ապա միշտ հետևում էի նրանց կյանքին ու հատկապես նրանց բազմացմանը:* Երեխա ժամանակվանից եղբայրներիս հետ շատ կենդանիներ ենք պահել ու բազմացրել, նենց որ էդ հարցը մեզ համար պարզից էլ պարզ էր: Իհարկե իր ժամանակին համապատասխան հարցերի վերաբերյալ եղել են նաև զրույցներ մեր ծնողների հետ… Հետո համապատասխան գրականության հետ ծանոթացում… և այլն: Այնպես որ այս հարցը իմ տեսանկյունից այնքան էլ բարդ հարց չի:


Ի դեպ քրոջս ընտանիքը գյուղում է ապրում եւ բնականաբար նրա երեխաները ծնված օրվանից շփվում են տարատեսակ կենդանիների հետ ու նրանց մոտ էլ չի առաջացել «որտեղից են լինում» հարցը: Զգացել եմ, որ իրենք ավելի տեղեկացված են, ընդհանրապես գյուղական բնակավայրերում ապրող երեխաները կոնկրետ էս հարցում ավելի գիտակ են: Համենայնդեպս  ես դրանում համոզվել եմ:

----------

My World My Space (08.04.2010), Tig (08.04.2010)

----------


## SSS

Անկեղծ ասած չեմ հասկանում ,ինչու եք ճիշտ ասելը մի անգամից կապում սեքսին,երեխան չի հարցնում ոնց են երեխա սարքում,այլ պարզախես'որտեղից են երեխաները,եթե անգամ փորձեք էլ նրան մանրամասնորեն պատմել նա չի էլ լսի...այստեղ խոսք գնաց նաև ցենզուրայից,ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավոր է ցենզուրայի սահմաններում...Ես իմ ծնողներին շատ շնորհակալ եմ ստացածս դաստիարակության համար,որովհետև չէի լինի այն ինչ հիմա կամ,բայց ես իմ ամբողջ կյանքում երազել եմ մորս հետ նստել ու կիսվել այն թեմաներով,որոնք ինձ հուզել են...բայց միշտ կարծել եմ,թր ինձ սխալ կհասկանա,որովհետև հասարակ երեխա ունենալու ճշմարտությունը թաքցրել էր ինձանից...միշտ փակված եմ եղել իմ մեջ,անգամ ամաչում էի ասել ,որ այս ինչ տղան ինձ սեր է խոստովանել,որովհետև կարծում էի նա դա անպարկեշտ կհամարի...ամեն ինչ հենց մանկությունից է գալիս...վերջին 4 տարում մենք կապվել ենք իրար և ես ափսոսում եմ որ այդքան ժամանակ եմ  կորցրել

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Քանի որ ինձնից փոքր եղբայր ունեմ, բնականաբար, կասկած էլ չէր կարող առաջանալ, որ երեխաները մամայի փորի մեջ են առաջանում, նույնիսկ երբ եղբայրս ծնվեց, հայրիկիս ու տատիկներիս հետ ինձ էլ են տարել հիվանդանոց, դե բնականաբար հասկանում էի, որ եղբայր հիվանդանոցում է ծնվել, դե ծնվելը որն է, չէի հասկանում, մի քիչ անհետաքրքրասեր երեխա էի, երբեք հարցեր չէի տալիս  :Smile:  
Իսկ երեխաները որտեղից են "առաջանում", այդ մասին մոտավորապես ութերորդ դասարանում եմ իմացել ու շատ մեծ շոկ եմ տարել։ Ու ոչ միայն ես, այլ նաև իմ դասարանցիներից շատերը  :Jpit:  քանի որ մեր դասարանում մի աղջիկ կար, ով բոլորիցս տեղեկացվածն էր, ու երևի որոշել էր բոլորիս "իրազեկել", ու ասեմ, որ բոլոր դասարանցիներս հիմա նրան վատ են հիշում, որովհետև բոլորի համար ինչ–որ հոգեբանական "տրավմայի" հետ է ասոցացվում այդ աղջիկը  :Jpit: 
Հետո, հիշում եմ, որ երբ երեխաներից մեկը մի ավել բան էր իմանում ու պատմում էր իր տարեկիցներին, նրան չէին հավատում ու ծաղրում էին, կամ էլ վերաբերվում էին որպես ֆրիքի, այնպես որ, այդքան էլ լավ չի լինի, որ երեխան իր հասակակաիցներց շատ իրազեկված լինի, ավելի լավ է բնականոն աճ ունենա, քիչ–քիչ տեղեկանա ամեն ինչից։

Իսկ եթե ժամանակից ուշ է իմանում, դա էլ լավ չէ։ էդ դեպքում էլ էլի իր հասակակաիցներից հետ է ընկնում ու նորից կարող են իր համար վատ հետևանքներ լինել։

Թեման կարդալով մի եզրակացության եկա. երեխաներին տեղեկացնելու ֆունկցիան պետք է կատարի դպրոցը, որպեսզի կարողանա հավասար պայմաններում նույն տարիքային խմբերի երեխաներին գիտական գիտելիքներ տա, բացատրի, քանի որ, ինչպես տեսնում եմ, ծնողներից շատերը ոչմիայն պատրաստ չեն դա անել, այլ նաև ի վիճակի չեն։
Համ էլ, պատկերացնում եք, եթե ծնողների մեջ ով ասես կարող է հանդիպել՝ կոմպլեկսավորվածներ, աննորմալներ, մանիակներ, տգետներ...  ու պատկերացնում եք՝ ինչեր կարող են իրենց երեխային սովորեցնել, կամ հակառակը՝ չկարողանան սովորեցնել։


Իսկ ծնողի ֆունկցիան ոչ միայն պետք է լինի երեխային տեղյակ պահելը, այլ նրան ճիշտ դաստիարակություն տալը, բացատրելը, որ սեռական կյանքը շատ պատասխանատու բան է, սիրո արտահայտում է, ոչ թե հաճույքի միջոց, այդ ամենի կապը ամուսնության հետ...
Թե չէ շատերի մոտ դա շեղված է, մարդիկ սխալ են հասկանում ամեն ինչ ու հետո սկսում են սխալ բաներ անել... :Think:

----------

Katka (08.04.2010), Minerva (08.04.2010)

----------


## ars83

> օրինակ ես էլ չգիտեմ,կամ հրաշք է կատարվել...


 :LOL:  Մի խորհուրդ, էլի… Էս «ես էլ չգիտեմ» տարբերակը պետք ա երեխային այն ժամանակ ասել, երբ ամուսինը մոտակայքում չի: Թե չէ՝ կարող ա _ինքը_ սկսի հարցնել, թե որտեղից հայտնվեց երեխան, ու արդեն կաղամբով ու արագիլով խաբել չի լինի:

Թեմայի հարցին պատասխան չունեմ տալու, քանի որ չեմ առնչվել այս խնդրի հետ. երեխաներ չունեմ: 
Անձամբ ես իմացել եմ, թե որտեղից եմ հայտնվել կենդանաբանության դասընթացից Այնտեղ պատմվում էր, թե ինչպես են կենդանիները ձագեր ունենում, ես էլ մտածեցի, որ նման ձևերից մեկով էլ ես եմ հայտնվել: Ձվից դուրս գալու տարբրակն անհավանակն էր, քանի որ ոչ ձվի կճեպն էր պահպանվել, ոչ էլ այդքան մեծ չափերի ձու կայի տեսած, որ ես մեջը տեղ անեի: Ուրեմն մնում էր կաթնասունների բազմացման տարբերակը:
Բայց չեմ հիշում, որ այդ հարցն ինձ հետաքրքրեր փոքր ժամանակ…  :Think:  Ինձ ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում էին տիեզերական մարմիններն ու բույսերը:  :Dntknw:

----------

Ariadna (08.04.2010), Rhayader (08.04.2010), SSS (08.04.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

Ես էդ էտապը չեմ հիշում, որ հետաքրքրվեի, թե ես որտեղից եմ դուրս եկել, երևի թե հենց սկզբից ասել են, որ մամայի փորի միջից։ Հետո որ Ձայնալարիկն էր ծնվում, հիշում եմ, որ լրիվ գիտակցում էի, որ մամայի փորի մեջ քուրիկս ա (էն ժամանակ էխո–մեխո չկար, վստահ էինք որ աղջիկ ա  :Jpit: ): Բայց այ էդ հիշում եմ, որ հարցնում էի, թե կինը ոնց ա հղիանում։ Էդ ժամանակ առաջին դասարան էի։ Մեծ եղբորս հարցրեցի չասեց։ Լացելով գնացի, ասեցի մեկ ա ես կիմանամ։ Սկսեցի գրապահարանը քանդել և, այ քեզ հրաշք, մի գիրք գտա՝ Մենք երեխա ենք ունենալու։ Համարյա վստահ էի, որ էդտեղ գրված կլինի հղիանալու ձևը։ Բայց չէ։ Հղիության պրոցեսին ամբողջովին ծանոթացա, հետո ծննդաբերության պրոցեսին, կինը ոնց պառկի, ոնց շնչի, որ հեշտ լինի։ Մի խոսքով, կարդացի–կարդացի, ու տենց էլ չիմացա, թե ոնց են հղիանում։ Ու մինչև հիմա էլ չգիտեմ :Dntknw:

----------


## Rhayader

> Մի խորհուրդ, էլի… Էս «ես էլ չգիտեմ» տարբերակը պետք ա երեխային այն ժամանակ ասել, երբ ամուսինը մոտակայքում չի: Թե չէ՝ կարող ա _ինքը_ սկսի հարցնել, թե որտեղից հայտնվեց երեխան, ու արդեն կաղամբով ու արագիլով խաբել չի լինի:
> 
> Թեմայի հարցին պատասխան չունեմ տալու, քանի որ չեմ առնչվել այս խնդրի հետ. երեխաներ չունեմ: 
> Անձամբ ես իմացել եմ, թե որտեղից եմ հայտնվել կենդանաբանության դասընթացից Այնտեղ պատմվում էր, թե ինչպես են կենդանիները ձագեր ունենում, ես էլ մտածեցի, որ նման ձևերից մեկով էլ ես եմ հայտնվել: Ձվից դուրս գալու տարբրակն անհավանակն էր, քանի որ ոչ ձվի կճեպն էր պահպանվել, ոչ էլ այդքան մեծ չափերի ձու կայի տեսած, որ ես մեջը տեղ անեի: Ուրեմն մնում էր կաթնասունների բազմացման տարբերակը:
> Բայց չեմ հիշում, որ այդ հարցն ինձ հետաքրքրեր փոքր ժամանակ…  Ինձ ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում էին տիեզերական մարմիններն ու բույսերը:


 :LOL:  Արս, սըբանեցիր))))

Ախր ես էլ եմ դա ասում: Չեմ պատկերացնում երեխա, որին սկսի խորությամբ հետաքրքրել, թե ինչպես են առաջանում երեխաները և այլն: Իսկ իմ ծնողները, որոնց, ի միջի այլոց, ես չէի էլ տվել այդ հարցը (ծնողներիս տրված հարցերն ավելի շատ ուրիշ բնույթի էին), հերիք չի իրենց ակվարիումի հեքիաթն էին պատմել, մի հատ էլ ամեն առիթով էլի էին այն պատմում՝ ծաղկեցնելով ու ընթացքում մանրամասներ ավելացնելով: Արդյունքում ասես իմ սեռական բնազդները կապեին, արգելափակեին:
Ինչպես խիստ արդարացիորեն նկատեց Տիգը, շատ երեխաներ տեսնում են, թե ինչպես են բազմանում կենդանիները, դրանից հասկանալով, թե ինչպես են բազմանում մարդիկ: Ընդ որում, նրանք հաճախ տեսնում են դա բոլոր մանրամասներով, թեկուզ փողոցային շների վրա: Ու դեռ ոչ մի երեխա դրանից շոկ չի ապրել: Ընդհանրապես, ես չգիտեմ որևէ երեխա, որը հենց իմանա սեքսի մասին (եթե իրեն նախորոք ոչ մի բանով չեն խաբել)՝ շոկ ապրի: Ու ընդհակառակը, շատ երեխաներ շոկ են ապրում, երբ իմանում են, որ իրենց այդ առումով արագիլակաղամբային գիտելիքները սուտ են:
Ինձ թվում է՝ ծնողներն ավելի շատ վախենում են այդ պրոցեսի ընթացքում շոշափել իրենց սեփական մանկական կոմպլեքսները ու հենց իրենք հոգեբանական տրավմա ստանալ :LOL: 
*SSS*, ես վերևում վիդեո էի դրել սեռականա դաստիարակության մասին, մի հատ նայիր :LOL:

----------

ars83 (08.04.2010)

----------


## Chilly

Ինչքան փորձում եմ հիշել, թե ինչ ձևով եմ իմացել էդ մասին, չեմ կարողանում: Կարծում եմ, պետք չէ ձգտել երեխային ասել այդ մասին, իսկ երբ իմ երեխան որոշի հարցնել, ուղղակի կասեմ, բալես, երբ մաման ու պապան իրար շատ - շատ են սիրում, մամայի փորիկի մեջ պուճուր բալիկ ա առաջանում...

----------


## Rhayader

> Իսկ ծնողի ֆունկցիան ոչ միայն պետք է լինի երեխային տեղյակ պահելը, այլ նրան ճիշտ դաստիարակություն տալը, բացատրելը, որ սեռական կյանքը շատ պատասխանատու բան է, սիրո արտահայտում է, ոչ թե հաճույքի միջոց, այդ ամենի կապը ամուսնության հետ...
> Թե չէ շատերի մոտ դա շեղված է, մարդիկ սխալ են հասկանում ամեն ինչ ու հետո սկսում են սխալ բաներ անել...


Էդ ու՞մ ես ակնարկում :LOL:  Ֆրեյ, ինչ էլ ասես, փաստը մնում է փաստ՝ սեքսը հաճելի է, այն կարելի է անել գրեթե ցանկացած չափահաս մարդու հետ՝ անկախ սիրելուց կամ չսիրելուց, ամուսնանալով կամ առանց ամուսնանալու, մնացած ամեն ինչը սուբյեկտիվ բաներ են, որոնք պետք չի պարտադրել երեխային: Համ էլ՝ սեքսը ոչ միայն երեխա ունենալու համար է: Երբ ժամանակը գա (տասնմեկից տասնհինգ տարեկանում, իմ կարծիքով, երբ երեխան առաջին սեռական «experience»-ներն է ունենում՝ թեկուզ թաց երազների ու մաստուրբացիայի տեսքով), դա էլ է անհրաժեշտ նրան բացատրել, որ հասկանա սեռական հիգիենայի ու կոնտրացեպցիայի միջոցների անհրաժեշտությունը:

----------


## SSS

> Էդ ու՞մ ես ակնարկում Ֆրեյ, ինչ էլ ասես, փաստը մնում է փաստ՝ սեքսը հաճելի է, այն կարելի է անել գրեթե ցանկացած չափահաս մարդու հետ՝ անկախ սիրելուց կամ չսիրելուց, ամուսնանալով կամ առանց ամուսնանալու, մնացած ամեն ինչը սուբյեկտիվ բաներ են, որոնք պետք չի պարտադրել երեխային: Համ էլ՝ սեքսը ոչ միայն երեխա ունենալու համար է: Երբ ժամանակը գա (տասնմեկից տասնհինգ տարեկանում, իմ կարծիքով, երբ երեխան առաջին սեռական «experience»-ներն է ունենում՝ թեկուզ թաց երազների ու մաստուրբացիայի տեսքով), դա էլ է անհրաժեշտ նրան բացատրել, որ հասկանա սեռական հիգիենայի ու կոնտրացեպցիայի միջոցների անհրաժեշտությունը:


 Քիչ քիչ հասնում ենք սեռական դաստիարակության կարևորությանը,որն էլ ըստ իս սկսվում է"որտեղից են առաջանում երեխաները",և ես կարծում եմ,որ եթե ծնեղն ի վիճակի չէ բացատրել երեխային'զուրկ է ինտելեկտից և դա անելու է ցենզուրայի սահմաններից դուրս,ապա թող պատմի կաղամբի հեքիաթը,բայց եթե դու կարող ես երեխային տալ մինիմալ ինֆորմացիա'նրան հետքրքրասիրությունը մաքսիմալ բավարաելով,ապա ինչու չանել դա

----------


## Rhayader

> Ինչքան փորձում եմ հիշել, թե ինչ ձևով եմ իմացել էդ մասին, չեմ կարողանում: Կարծում եմ, պետք չէ ձգտել երեխային ասել այդ մասին, իսկ երբ իմ երեխան որոշի հարցնել, ուղղակի կասեմ, բալես, երբ մաման ու պապան իրար շատ - շատ են սիրում, մամայի փորիկի մեջ պուճուր բալիկ ա առաջանում...


Չիլլի, իսկ, ասենք, ձեր միայնակ մայր հարևանուհու (ենթադրենք թե) մասին ի՞նչ ես ասելու: Ասենք, նա այդ գիշեր այդ մարդում շա՜տ է սիրել, փորիկի մեջ պուճուր բալիկ է առաջացել, բայց մյուս առավոտը չէ՞ր ուզում այդ մարդու վրա նայել :LOL:  Սիրելը կապ չունի, ուրեմն սիրելը մի խառնեք: Որովհետև երբ երեխան իրեն պատմածի նկատմամբ հավատը կորցնի, սիրո նկատմամբ նրա վերաբերմունքն էլ կարող է դրանից տուժել: Այ սերը, կարծում եմ, մի թեմա է, որից ոչ մեկը չպետք է երեխայի հետ խոսի, մինչև նա ինքը դա չզգա:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Էդ ու՞մ ես ակնարկում .....


Չէ, քեզ չեմ ակնարկում… չեմ պատրաստվում քեզ դատեմ, քո գործն ա   :Think:   :Smile:  Չնայած՝ ով գիտի, հնարավոր ա քեզ էլ ուրիշ ձևի բացատրած լինեին, մանիակ չլինեիր  :LOL:  
Ու ընդհանրապես, լիքը երեխաներ կան, որ իրենք իրենց են դաստիարակվել։ Ու հենց էդ ա, որ պրոբլեմը էն չի, թե երեխային ինչպես տեխնիկական գիտելիքներ տալ, դա կարաս մի հատ գիրք էլ շպրտես, կարդա, իմանա։ Կարևոր ա էն մնացածն էլ բացատրել, կյանքի գիտելիքներ տալ։ 
Դրա համար էլ հիմա սաղ աշխարհում խայտառակ վիճակ ա, երեխաները հենց իմանում են սեքսի մասին, /մոտ 11 տարեկանում/ սկսում են փորձարկել  :LOL:  

Դե շատ բան էլ իհարկե հենց իրենից– մարդուց ա գալիս, մարդու մեջից։




> Ֆրեյ, ինչ էլ ասես, փաստը մնում է փաստ՝ սեքսը հաճելի է, այն կարելի է անել գրեթե ցանկացած չափահաս մարդու հետ՝ անկախ սիրելուց կամ չսիրելուց, ամուսնանալով կամ առանց ամուսնանալու, մնացած ամեն ինչը սուբյեկտիվ բաներ են, որոնք պետք չի պարտադրել երեխային:


Շատ վիճելի ա... նախ, իսկ երկրորդը, դա պարտադրանք չի, բնականաբար, ոչ ոքի հնարավոր չի նման բաներ պարտադրել, բայց չափանիշներ ու արժեքներ հնարավոր ա ձևավորել։ Ինչ արժեքներ ձևավորես, դրանք էլ մարդու համար ուղեցույց կլինեն կյանքում։ Դա մարդուն այնպիսի գիտելիք տալ ա, որը նրան օգնում ու պաշտպանում ա կյանքում տհաճ բաներից, անախորժություններից ու ճիշտ ուղղուց չի թողնում շեղվել։ Ու ընդհանրապես, շատ մեծ կապ ունի երջանկության հետ։ 

Չեմ կարծում որ իր կյանքը մի քանի հազար սիրեկանների հետ վատնած մարդը երջանիկ ա  :Tongue:

----------


## Rhayader

> Դրա համար էլ հիմա սաղ աշխարհում խայտառակ վիճակ ա, երեխաները հենց իմանում են սեքսի մասին, /մոտ 11 տարեկանում/ սկսում են փորձարկել


Ֆրեյ, երեխաներն էսպես թե էնպես դրա մասին իմանում են, նամանավանդ հենց էդ անտերը սկսում ա պատեհ-անպատեհ կանգնել :LOL:  ու շատ մարդիկ, եթե մի քիչ ավելի ազնիվ լինեին, կարող էին պատմել իրենց փոքր ժամանակվա հետերո- ու հոմոսեքսուալ փորձերի մասին: Այնպես որ՝ քո ասածն իր ակտուալությունը վաղուց է կորցրել: Ասենք՝ քարի դարում: Ուֆ, «Լոլիտա» կարդացած մարդ ես, ինչի՞ պիտի ես քեզ սա ասեմ:



> Շատ վիճելի ա... նախ, իսկ երկրորդը, դա պարտադրանք չի, բնականաբար, ոչ ոքի հնարավոր չի նման բաներ պարտադրել, բայց չափանիշներ ու արժեքներ հնարավոր ա ձևավորել։ Ինչ արժեքներ ձևավորես, դրանք էլ մարդու համար ուղեցույց կլինեն կյանքում։ Դա մարդուն այնպիսի գիտելիք տալ ա, որը նրան օգնում ու պաշտպանում ա կյանքում տհաճ բաներից, անախորժություններից ու ճիշտ ուղղուց չի թողնում շեղվել։ Ու ընդհանրապես, շատ մեծ կապ ունի երջանկության հետ։


Պատկերացրու, որ կարող ես քո արժեքները պարտադրելով դժբախտացնել երեխայիդ: Ասեմ քեզ, որ շատ ծնողներ համարում են՝ ջհանդամիս թե դժբախտ չլինի, մենակ թե «ճշտով» ապրի (որ վերջում դրախտ ընկնի)



> Չեմ կարծում որ իր կյանքը մի քանի հազար սիրեկանների հետ վատնած մարդը երջանիկ ա


Չես իմանա, մինչև իրանից չհարցնես: :Wink:  համ էլ՝ հազարն ի՞նչ թիվ ա, հազարին ես եմ արդեն մոտենում (լավ, գլուխ չգովամ, հինգհարյուրից նոր եմ անցել) :LOL:

----------


## SSS

> Չես իմանա, մինչև իրանից չհարցնես: համ էլ՝ հազարն ի՞նչ թիվ ա, հազարին ես եմ արդեն մոտենում (լավ, գլուխ չգովամ, հինգհարյուրից նոր եմ անցել)


 Կրդացել ես չէ "Вспоминая моих грустных шлюх" :Wink:

----------


## Rhayader

Նախընտրում եմ Ջակոմո Կազանովայի «Histoire de ma vie»-ն :Wink: 
Բացի դրանից՝ ես դժվար թե իմ սիրուհիներից որևէ մեկին երբևէ իմ «շլյուխա» անվանեմ :Tongue:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ֆրեյ, երեխաներն էսպես թե էնպես դրա մասին իմանում են, նամանավանդ հենց էդ անտերը սկսում ա պատեհ-անպատեհ կանգնել ու շատ մարդիկ, եթե մի քիչ ավելի ազնիվ լինեին, կարող էին պատմել իրենց փոքր ժամանակվա հետերո- ու հոմոսեքսուալ փորձերի մասին: Այնպես որ՝ քո ասածն իր ակտուալությունը վաղուց է կորցրել: Ասենք՝ քարի դարում: Ուֆ, «Լոլիտա» կարդացած մարդ ես, ինչի՞ պիտի ես քեզ սա ասեմ:


 :Shok:   Նո քոմենթս 
հ.գ. ոնց որ Լոլիտան էլ մի ինչ ա՞  Չեմ սիրում ես էդ գիրքը... Լրիվ կոմերցիոն պրոյեկտ ա, թքով կպցրած ու իրական կյանքին ու հոգեբանությանը ընդհանրապես չհամապատասխանող  :Smile: 




> Պատկերացրու, որ կարող ես քո արժեքները պարտադրելով դժբախտացնել երեխայիդ: Ասեմ քեզ, որ շատ ծնողներ համարում են՝ ջհանդամիս թե դժբախտ չլինի, մենակ թե «ճշտով» ապրի (որ վերջում դրախտ ընկնի)


Չէ, բայց ինչի ես խցկում ստեղ պարտադրել բառը։ Դու ոչ ոքի էլ քչինչ չես պարտադրում։ Դու ուղղակի ցույց ես տալիս քո, այո՛, հենց ՔՈ տեսանկյունից ճիշտ պահվածքը, որովհետև դու ես ծնողը, դու ես պատասխանատու երեխայիդ համար, իսկ երբ փոքր տարիքում նրան սովորացնում ու բացատրում ես, դա պարտադրանք չի։ 

Հակառակը, կակռազ բախտավոր լինելու համար հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ հազար հոգու հետ պրակտիկ գիտելիքների յուրացմանը մասնակցած լինի...

Ուղղակի, իմ կարծիքով, երբ երեխան հարցնում ա "որտեղից ա ինքը եղել", պետք ա դրա հետ միասին ծնողները բացատրեն ֆիզիկական ասպեկտներին չվերաբերող բաները, բարոյական, երևի։

Համ էլ՝ շատ ծնողներ, երբ երեխաները հարցեր են տալիս, սկսում են ներվայնանալ, ասում են՝ ամոթ ա, էդ ինչեր ես խոսում... ու երեխայի մոտ միանգամից ամոթի ու վատ արաքի հետ ա տպավորվում դա։ Իսկ եթե տեղը տեղին բացատրեն իմ ասածները (սեր, բարոյականություն, նորմալ պահվածք, ընդունված ձև, դրա ժամանակը.... ) տենց բան չի առաջանա։ Երեխան կհասկանա, որ երբ դրա ժամանակը գա՝ դա ամոթ չի լինի։

----------


## Rhayader

> Նո քոմենթս 
> հ.գ. ոնց որ Լոլիտան էլ մի ինչ ա՞  Չեմ սիրում ես էդ գիրքը... Լրիվ կոմերցիոն պրոյեկտ ա, թքով կպցրած ու իրական կյանքին ու հոգեբանությանը ընդհանրապես չհամապատասխանող


Օ, մինչև կյանքում չհանդիպես, չես հասկանա :Wink:  բայց ամենայն անկեղծությամբ, ես կասեի, որ շատ երեխաների մոտ առաջին սեռական փորձը լինում է մանկապարտեզում: Լրիվ լուրջ եմ ասում: Ոչ լրիվ բացահայտ, բայց բնույթով նույնն ա: Չես հավատում՝ մի հավատա:



> Չէ, բայց ինչի ես խցկում ստեղ պարտադրել բառը։ Դու ոչ ոքի էլ քչինչ չես պարտադրում։ Դու ուղղակի ցույց ես տալիս քո, այո՛, հենց ՔՈ տեսանկյունից ճիշտ պահվածքը, որովհետև դու ես ծնողը, դու ես պատասխանատու երեխայիդ համար, իսկ երբ փոքր տարիքում նրան սովորացնում ու բացատրում ես, դա պարտադրանք չի։


Քերրին հիշեցի :Shok:  ամենալավ խորհուրդը, որ այս առումով կարելի է տալ՝ take it easy, dude :Wink: 



> Հակառակը, կակռազ բախտավոր լինելու համար հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ հազար հոգու հետ պրակտիկ գիտելիքների յուրացմանը մասնակցած լինի...


Ընդհանրապես պարտադիր չի: Բայց դժբախտ լինելու համար էլ պարտադիր չի: Ու գիտելիքների առկայությունը, նամանավանդ լիարժեք ու առողջ, կպաշտպանի իրան սեռական չարաշահումներից: Այլ կերպ ասած՝ եթե դու չխոսես երեխայիդ հետ սեքսից, ինքն էլ քո հետ չի խոսելու այդ մասին ու իր պատկերացումներն ինքնուրույն է կազմելու: Այդ պատկերացումները ոչ միշտ են լինելու ճիշտ: Արդյունքում՝ դեռահասների հղիություն, սեռավարակներ, սեռական չարաշահումներ, մարմնական տրավմաներ, վատ սիրեկաններ և այլն:



> Ուղղակի, իմ կարծիքով, երբ երեխան հարցնում ա "որտեղից ա ինքը եղել", պետք ա դրա հետ միասին ծնողները բացատրեն ֆիզիկական ասպեկտներին չվերաբերող բաները, բարոյական, երևի։


Կսահմանե՞ս, թե ինչն է բարոյական, ինչը՝ ոչ:



> Համ էլ՝ շատ ծնողներ, երբ երեխաները հարցեր են տալիս, սկսում են ներվայնանալ, ասում են՝ ամոթ ա, էդ ինչեր ես խոսում... ու երեխայի մոտ միանգամից ամոթի ու վատ արաքի հետ ա տպավորվում դա։ Իսկ եթե տեղը տեղին բացատրեն իմ ասածները (սեր, բարոյականություն, նորմալ պահվածք, ընդունված ձև, դրա ժամանակը.... ) տենց բան չի առաջանա։ Երեխան կհասկանա, որ երբ դրա ժամանակը գա՝ դա ամոթ չի լինի։


Նախ՝ դա արդեն ծնողի հոգեբանության պրոբլեմն է: Պետք չի այն երեխայի հոգեբանության պրոբլեմ դարձնել: Երկրորդ՝ եթե մի բան ամոթ է, ապա դա ամոթ է՝ անկախ տարիքից (իհարկե, բացի տակն անելուց :LOL: ):

----------


## Tornado

Դե եթե խոսքը գնում ա մինչեւ վեց-յոթ տարեկան երեխաների մասին, ապա նրանց ուղեղը թերեւս այնքան զարգացած դժվար լինի, որ հարցնեն թե որտեղից հայտնվեցին մայրիկի փորում, բայց եթե հարցնեն էլ, էդ մի մեծ ողբերգություն չի. կարելի է ասել, որ մայրիկն ու հայրիկը շատ ուզեցան, շատ եկեղեցինորում մոմ վառեցին /  :LOL:  /, եւ դու առաջացար մայրիկի փորում, ինչպես ծաղիկում եւ պտուղ է տալիս բույսը: Էս ձեւերով կարելի ա մինչեւ ինը-տաս տարեկանը ձգել, մինչեւ որ դրսի էրեխեքից կլսի, ու կգա ծնողների վրա կռիվ :Angry2: … Ըտենց ավելի լավ ա, քան ճիշտը հենց երեք տարեկանից ասելը:
Հ.Գ. Բայց դե նայած երեխա, նայած երկիր, նայած ծնող… :Smile:

----------

Pherion (10.04.2010), Rhayader (08.04.2010), VisTolog (08.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Օ, մինչև կյանքում չհանդիպես, չես հասկանա բայց ամենայն անկեղծությամբ, ես կասեի, որ շատ երեխաների մոտ առաջին սեռական փորձը լինում է մանկապարտեզում: Լրիվ լուրջ եմ ասում: Ոչ լրիվ բացահայտ, բայց բնույթով նույնն ա: Չես հավատում՝ մի հավատա:


Հիշում ես "American Beauty"–ն՞  Երբ Կեվին Սպեյսիի հերոսը էն աղջկան հասնում ա՞ Այ էդ կինոն շատ ավելի ճշգրիտ ա ներկայացնում դեռահաս աղջիկների հոգեբանությունը, քան Լոլիտան…



> Ընդհանրապես պարտադիր չի: Բայց դժբախտ լինելու համար էլ պարտադիր չի: Ու գիտելիքների առկայությունը, նամանավանդ լիարժեք ու առողջ, կպաշտպանի իրան սեռական չարաշահումներից: Այլ կերպ ասած՝ եթե դու չխոսես երեխայիդ հետ սեքսից, ինքն էլ քո հետ չի խոսելու այդ մասին ու իր պատկերացումներն ինքնուրույն է կազմելու: Այդ պատկերացումները ոչ միշտ են լինելու ճիշտ: Արդյունքում՝ դեռահասների հղիություն, սեռավարակներ, սեռական չարաշահումներ, մարմնական տրավմաներ, վատ սիրեկաններ և այլն:


Իմ մոտ նենց տպավորություն ա, ոնց որ ես էլ էի նույն բանը գրել:  :Jpit:  
Կամ էլ՝ շատ հնարավոր է, եթե երեխադ անտեղյակ լինի, մի Վալոդ պատահի, որը կլցնի նրա ինֆորմացիոն պակասը… Ու ասենք.... թու–թու–թու, սաղից հեռու  :Angry2:  ...կհամոզի էդ երեխուն, որ իր՝ Վալոդի հետ քնելը առավելություն ա ու .. մի խսոքով... Վալոդներից պետք ա պաշտպանել երեխաներին, նրանց ժամանակին դաստիարակելով  :Angry2: 
Էնքան անեկդոտներ կան էդ թեմայով, ափսոս հիշողությունս վատն ա  :Jpit: 




> Կսահմանե՞ս, թե ինչն է բարոյական, ինչը՝ ոչ:


Չէ։ Կարևոր չի, թե որն ա բարոյականությունը։ Դա կարող են լինել ծնողի պատկերացումները ճիշտ վարքի մասին։ 
Եթե դրանք երիտասարդին ձեռ չեն տալիս, հասուն տարիքում թող մշակի իր բարոյական արժեքները ու հարմարվի դրանց։ Բայց եթե 14 տարեկանում մտածում ա, որ պետք ա անպայման սեռական կյանք սկսի, իսկ ծնողները դեմ լինեն, չեմ կարծում, թե մեծ տրագեդիա կլինի, կամ էլ՝ սխալ կլինեն ծնողները։




> Երկրորդ՝ եթե մի բան ամոթ է, ապա դա ամոթ է՝ անկախ տարիքից (իհարկե, բացի տակն անելուց):


 Չէ, օրինակ 14 տարեկանում մեկից հղինալն ու նրա հետ ամուսնանալը ամոթ ա, իսկ 40–ում, դե էդքան էլ չէ...  :Blush:   :Jpit:  Հույս ունեմ՝ չես ասի, երկուսն էլ ամոթ են, կամ՝ երկուսն էլ ամոթ չեն  :Jpit:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (10.04.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Չէ, օրինակ 14 տարեկանում մեկից հղինալն ու նրա հետ ամուսնանալը ամոթ ա, իսկ 40–ում, դե էդքան էլ չէ...   Հույս ունեմ՝ չես ասի, երկուսն էլ ամոթ են, կամ՝ երկուսն էլ ամոթ չեն


 Երկուսն էլ ամոթ չեն, չնայած երկուսն էլ բավականին վտանգավոր են :Wink:  ու, ամենից հաճախ, անիմաստ յանըմ չգիտես, որ ես անամոթ մեռնում եմ

----------

VisTolog (10.04.2010)

----------


## Կարապետ

> Այս լինկը կտամ թող կարդա
> Հ.Գ. Իրականում թեմայում մենակ վերջին Դեկադայի պոստը կարդացի, համաձայն եմ իր հետ:


Իսկ մինչև ետ :Blush: Խայտառակ եղա

----------

Magic-Mushroom (10.04.2010)

----------


## _DEATH_

> մայրիկն ու հայրիկը շատ ուզեցան, շատ եկեղեցինորում մոմ վառեցին /  /, եւ դու առաջացար մայրիկի փորում, ինչպես ծաղիկում եւ պտուղ է տալիս բույսը:


Էն հին ձևերը էլ չկան?  :Shok:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Իսկ մինչև ետ Խայտառակ եղա


Մինչև էդ էլ.
-Բալիկ ջան չե՞ս զգում քեզանից մեծ հարցեր ես տալիս  :Sad:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (10.04.2010)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

ժողովուրդ էս ինչ սար ու ձոր եք ընկել, և' ասեք արագիլնա բերել,և' ասեք կաղամբի միջից են հանել,և այլն, և այլն: Մեզ որ խաբեցին, կարողա դրանից ինչ-որ հոգեբանական տրավմա ապրեցինք,մեկա վաղ թե ուշ ճշմարտությունը իմանալու են :Jpit:

----------


## Rhayader

Արփի, հանուն ինչի՞ խաբենք:

----------


## A.r.p.i.

> Արփի, հանուն ինչի՞ խաբենք:


Սոֆ ջան, ոնց որ եթե նստես 5 տարեկան երեխուն ճշմարտությունը պատմես, շատա հասկանալու ինչ ես ասում?

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Ես միշտ էլ իմացել եմ,թե որտեղից են լինում երեխաները?բայց ինձ չիմանալու տեղ եմ դրել :LOL: ,եւ եթե իմ երեխաները ինձ հարցնեն,ես երդվում եմ ասել ճիշտը ե ոչինց ճիշտից բացի :LOL:

----------

Rhayader (10.04.2010)

----------


## Կարապետ

> Մինչև էդ էլ.
> -Բալիկ ջան չե՞ս զգում քեզանից մեծ հարցեր ես տալիս


Եթե խոսքը իմ մասինա ինձնից մեծ չի :Nea:

----------


## Կարապետ

Մինչև 12 տարեկան պետք չի ասել: եթե իհարկե ինքը արդեն չգիտի :Jpit: 

Բա կենդանիներին ո՞վա ասում :Think:

----------


## Minerva

> *Մինչև 12 տարեկան պետք չի ասել: եթե իհարկե ինքը արդեն չգիտի*
> 
> Բա կենդանիներին ո՞վա ասում


12 տարեկա՞ն:  :Shok: 
Լավ էլի, ժողովուրդ, 12 տարեկամնում _ես_ արդեն գիտեի (գրքեր կան, կինո-մինո կա), էլ ուր մնաց հիմիկվա երեխեքը չիմանան:

----------

Tornado (15.04.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> *Մինչև 12 տարեկան պետք չի ասել: եթե իհարկե ինքը արդեն չգիտի*
> 
> Բա կենդանիներին ո՞վա ասում


Մի անեկդոտ կար է: Թոռնիկը տատին հարցնումա. տատի ինձ որտեղի՞ց են գտել.տատն էլ, թե

- Կաղամբի մեջից:

Թոռնուհին ա նույն հարցը տալիս, տատիկն էլ պատասխանում ա
- Քեզ էլ արագիլն ա բերել:

Քույր ու եղբայր նայում են իրար ու եղբայրը ասում ա քրոջը
- Ասե՞նք իմանա, թե չէ տենց էլ կմեռնի

----------

A.r.p.i. (10.04.2010), Kita (10.04.2010), Minerva (10.04.2010), Rhayader (11.04.2010), Tig (11.04.2010), VisTolog (11.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (10.04.2010), Երկնային (08.05.2010), Կարապետ (19.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Մինչև 12 տարեկան պետք չի ասել: եթե իհարկե ինքը արդեն չգիտի


Կարապետ ջան, իսկ դու քանի՞ տարեկան ես  :Smile:

----------


## Agni

Կտրականապես դեմ եմ "կաղամբային" և "արագիլային" տեսություններին: Իսկապես շատ նուրբ հարցա ու շատ ճիշտ կլինի ծնողները մտածեն այդ մասին:Պետք է   համապատասխան երեխայի տարիքին ու ընկալմանը բացատրեն նրան հետաքրքրող հարցերի պատասխանները: Օրինակ 5 տարեկան երեխային կարելիա հեքիաթի միջոցով բացատրել և հեչ պարտադիր չի սեռական հարաբերությունները առաջ բերել, կամ էլ ծննդաբերման պրոցեսը: Կարելիա առաջ քաշել սիրո առկայությունը  ու յուրաքանչյուր տարիքին համապատասխան ավելի ինֆորմացնել երեխային այդ մասին:

----------

Rhayader (11.04.2010), Tig (11.04.2010), VisTolog (11.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (10.04.2010)

----------


## Կարապետ

> Կարապետ ջան, իսկ դու քանի՞ տարեկան ես


14: 8-րդ դասարան:
Ձեր ժամանակ 9-ից էին անցնում:

----------


## Ambrosine

Դեռ չպարզեցի՞ք :Think: :

----------

A.r.p.i. (10.04.2010), Gayl (10.04.2010), Tig (11.04.2010), Tornado (11.04.2010), VisTolog (11.04.2010)

----------


## Tornado

Իսկականից, որ: Էս հարցը դառավ հայոց հարցը :LOL: : Եթե ավելի լուրջ, ցանկացած այլ գրքում՝ նվիրված երեխաներ դաստիարակելուն, ավելի լավ ա էս հարցին պատասխան տրված, ու կարծում եմ չարժի էսքան սեւեռվել էդ հարցի վրա :Smile: … Թե ՞արժի :Think: : :Blush:

----------


## VisTolog

> ժողովուրդ էս ինչ սար ու ձոր եք ընկել, և' ասեք արագիլնա բերել,և' ասեք կաղամբի միջից են հանել,և այլն, և այլն: Մեզ որ խաբեցին, կարողա դրանից ինչ-որ հոգեբանական տրավմա ապրեցինք,մեկա վաղ թե ուշ ճշմարտությունը իմանալու են


Գրածդ կարդացի, ու սենց վերջաբան էի պատկերացնում`

 Մեզ որ խաբեցին, կարողա դրանից ինչ-որ հոգեբանական տրավմա ապրեցինք,մեկա վաղ թե ուշ ճշմարտությունը իմանալու *ենք*: :Jpit: 

 :Pardon: 

Մանրացնեմ. այսինքն մինչև հիմա դեռ այդպես ես/եք կարծում  :Lol2:   :Pardon:

----------


## VisTolog

> Մինչև 12 տարեկան պետք չի ասել: եթե իհարկե ինքը արդեն չգիտի
> 
> Բա կենդանիներին ո՞վա ասում


Եթե մարդուն էլ չասես, դա դեռ չի նշանակի, որ նա  չի տիարպետում էդ ինֆորմացիային:  :Xeloq:

----------

Արևհատիկ (11.04.2010)

----------


## Tornado

Մի երկու հետաքրքիր նկար իմ անցած տարվա դասագրքից, էս չարչրկված թեմայի վերաբերյալ  :Blush:  .

----------

Tig (12.04.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Եթե խոսքը իմ մասինա ինձնից մեծ չի


 :LOL:  :LOL:  Կարապետ էս ի՞նչ ես անում:

Գիտեմ, որ դու փոքր ես, բայց գրածս քեզ չէր վերաբերում, նենց որ ինչ չգիտես արխային հարցրու, ակումբում շատ կան մասնագետներ, որոնք կօգնեն քեզ պարզել կյանքի գաղտնիքները  :Blush:   :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Որտեղից են լինում երեխաները?


Կարծեմ՝ որտեղից որ իրանց ծնողները:

----------

murmushka (12.04.2010), Դեկադա (11.04.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Մի երկու հետաքրքիր նկար իմ անցած տարվա դասագրքից, էս չարչրկված թեմայի վերաբերյալ  .


Այ բալամ, քեզ ո՞վ ասեց թե մենք չիդենք  :Xeloq:  

Թեման վերաբերվում է երեխաներին ասելուն, թե ինչպե՞ս, ե՞րբ ու ի՞նչ պետք է ասեն նրանց ծնողները, իսկ դու կենսաբանության դաս ես սկսել մեծերի համար: 


Հ.Գ. Ժող, հետո էլ ասում եք երեխեքը գիտեն, ուրա՞ թե գիտեն:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Մինչև 12 տարեկան պետք չի ասել: եթե իհարկե ինքը արդեն չգիտի
> 
> Բա կենդանիներին ո՞վա ասում


Կենդանիների մոտ ամեն ինչ էդ աստիճան սոցիալականացված ու գաղտնագրված չի՝ երեխաների ծնվելու հարցը ու էդ սեռական հարաբերությունները :Jpit:  Թե չէ բոլորիս հիմքն էլ 3  բնազդա՝ ինքնապահպանության, սննդառության ու սեռական: Շուտ թե ուշ սեռական բնազդը զգացնելա տալիս, բայց մարդու մոտ էդ ամեն ինչի իմանալը ավելի բարդա, քանի որ մարդը բարոյական արժեքներ ունի ու սոցիալական միջավայրը մեծ ազդեցություն ունի էդ հարցում, կենդանիները կարող են տեսնել ու փորձեն պրակտիկայում, երբ ցանկանան, ոնց ցանկանան՝ մինչև մասնագիտանան :LOL:  

*Դավ* ջան, պատկերացրա, մեկ - մեկ էս որ կարդում են երեխեքը՝ ավելի են խառնվում իրար, էլի ամենակարևոր պահերի մասին թեթևակի են նշում, կառուցվածքի մասին են շատ ասում ու հետո զիգոտի ձևավորման, սրանով դեռ ոչ մի բան չեն իմանա, դրան գումարած էլ ուսուցիչների մեծ մասը էս դասերը հաստատ չի անցնում :Jpit:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (11.04.2010), Tig (12.04.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Մեր մոտ Ամստերդամում,երբ այդ դասն էինք անցնում,կնոջ ու տղամարդու մերկ մանիկեններ էին բերել ու ցույց էին տալիս,հետո նաեւ անանիզմի մասին ասեցին,թե դա սովորակն է ու նույնիսկ օգտակար,այդ բառերից հետո ես :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

VisTolog (11.04.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Այ բալամ, քեզ ո՞վ ասեց թե մենք չիդենք  
> 
> Թեման վերաբերվում է երեխաներին ասելուն, թե ինչպե՞ս, ե՞րբ ու ի՞նչ պետք է ասեն նրանց ծնողները, իսկ դու կենսաբանության դաս ես սկսել մեծերի համար: 
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ժող, հետո էլ ասում եք երեխեքը գիտեն, ուրա՞ թե գիտեն:


Իսկ նա ասեց, թե դուք չգիտե՞ք  :Smile: 
ՈՒղղակի նկարներա դրել իր անցած տարվա դասագրքից, որ տեսնեք ինչ ձև են անցնում:

----------

Kita (11.04.2010), Tornado (12.04.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Իսկ նա ասեց, թե դուք չգիտե՞ք 
> ՈՒղղակի նկարներա դրել իր անցած տարվա դասագրքից, որ տեսնեք ինչ ձև են անցնում:


Լավ էլ թարգմանեցիր Վիստ  :Xeloq: 

Եթե քեզ երեխեքը նման բան հարցնեն էս նկարները կտաս թող հասկանան:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (11.04.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Լավ էլ թարգմանեցիր Վիստ 
> 
> Եթե քեզ երեխեքը նման բան հարցնեն էս նկարները կտաս թող հասկանան:


Չեմ տա, որովհետև դրա կարիքը չեն ունենա  :Jpit: 

Եթե նկատի ունես, որ թեման նայող «երեխեքը» դա չեն հասկանա, ասեմ որ ակումբում 10-12 տարեկանից ցածր երեխա չկա: :Jpit: 




> Կարծեմ՝ որտեղից որ իրանց ծնողները:


Կարծեմը լավն էր  :LOL:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (11.04.2010)

----------


## _DEATH_

> ասեմ որ ակումբում 10-12 տարեկանից ցածր երեխա չկա:


Բա ես?  :Yerexa:   :Jpit:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (11.04.2010), VisTolog (11.04.2010), Yeghoyan (11.04.2010), Կարապետ (19.04.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

Եթե երեխայի մոտ հետաքրքրություն է առաջանում և սկսում է սեռական բնույթի հարցեր տալ, նշանակում է, որ նրա մոտ արդեն այդ ուղղությամբ բնական զարգացում է ընդանում, և պետք է ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ներկայացնել երեխային, բայց շատ փոքրերի դեպքում եթե ասես, թե իրանք ոնց են ծնվել, խեղճ երեխեքը կվախենան, 
իմ համեստ կարծիքով երեխայի մոտ սեռական բնույթի հարցերի նկատմամբ հետաքրքրություն չի լինի, քանի նա դեռ այդ զարգացման չի հասել

----------


## VisTolog

> Եթե երեխայի մոտ հետաքրքրություն է առաջանում և սկսում է սեռական բնույթի հարցեր տալ, նշանակում է, որ նրա մոտ արդեն այդ ուղղությամբ բնական զարգացում է ընդանում, և պետք է ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ներկայացնել երեխային, բայց շատ փոքրերի դեպքում եթե ասես, թե իրանք ոնց են ծնվել, խեղճ երեխեքը կվախենան, 
> *իմ համեստ կարծիքով երեխայի մոտ սեռական բնույթի հարցերի նկատմամբ հետաքրքրություն չի լինի, քանի նա դեռ այդ զարգացման չի հասել*


 հետևաբար, երբ հետաքրքրություն առաջանա նման հարցերի նկատմամբ, կհասկանա, որ «ստեղ մի բան էն չի» ու կամաչի ծնողից հարցնել..:

----------


## Sagittarius

> հետևաբար, երբ հետաքրքրություն առաջանա նման հարցերի նկատմամբ, կհասկանա, որ «ստեղ մի բան էն չի» ու կամաչի ծնողից հարցնել..:


դե...... ծնողը որ ցանկանա, կարող է շատ հարմար եղանակներ գտնել երեխային ինֆոմալնցելու համար, նաև այս հարցում առավել կարևրում եմ դպրոցի դերը, որը ավելի շատ կարող է անել քան ծնողը, դպոցում երեխաները այդ հարցերով ավելի ազատ են

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Բալիկ ջան, դու սկզբից այն դեղինն ես եղել, հետո մաման ու պապան որոշեցին քեզ պես հրաշք ունենալ ու քանի որ իրենք իրար շատ շա~տ են սիրում, դու սկսեցիր ձևավորվել այ էսպես


դե հիմա նայի, այ որ դու մամայի փորիկի մեջ 10 շաբաթական էիր այ էսպիսի պուճուրիկ ես եղել, հետո հա մեծացել ես, որովհետև մաման ու պապան քեզ շատ էին ուզում մեծ ու ուժեղ տեսնեն, դու մեծացար ու 9 ամիս հետո, որ էլ չէիր տեղավորում մամայի փորիկում, համ էլ քո համով մռութը արդեն երկար էր իրեն սպասեցնել տվել, ծնվեցիր: Ու դա ամենամեծ հրաշքն էր, որ մամայի պապայի կյանքում տեղի ունեցավ, դրա համար մենք քեզ ուղղակի պաշտում ենք.  :Kiss: 
Հիմա հասկացար?

----------

A.r.p.i. (12.04.2010), Agni (12.04.2010), Ariadna (12.04.2010), Tig (12.04.2010), Tornado (12.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (12.04.2010), Դատարկություն (12.04.2010), Ձայնալար (22.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (23.11.2013), Նուշություն (23.11.2013)

----------


## Jerry

Ես կարդում էի One_Way_Ticket   գրածը և զարմանում, նա ճիշտ իմ մտածածն է գրել.:

----------


## Էլիզե

ժողովուրդ, իսկ ինձ թվում ա, որ մեզ` նկատի ունեմ մեր սերնդին, ավելի հեշտ կլինի էտ թեմայով խոսել մեր երեխեքի հետ, դե ժամանակները փոխվել են, փոխվել ա նաև մեր մտածելակերպը /քիչ թե շատ  :Wink:  /, կան նոր մանկական հանրագիտարաններ....

Անցած օրը պապայիս հորեղբոր կինը` մեծ տատիկ ա, ցանկացավ իր գերբնական սերը արտահայտել իմ անձի հանդեպ ասաց` "Ես քեզ շատ եմ սիրում... հիշում եմ երբ դու..ըըըըըը.... երբ մամադ ու պապադ գնացին խանութ քեզ առնելու, ես շատ ուրախացա"  :Smile:  ...տեսնես ինձ որ խանութից են առել?..... գոնե քաղցրավենիքի խանութի առած լինեն....  :Blush:

----------

Tornado (16.06.2010), VisTolog (24.08.2010), Շինարար (07.05.2010)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Վերջերս այդ հարցին պատասխանելու մեծ խնդրի առաջ կանգնեցի։ Մենք իսկզբանե աշխատել ենք «հեքիաթներ չպատմել» ու չխաբել երեխաներին։ 
Կորյունը քույրիկի ծննդյան փորձից գիտի, որ երեխան ծնվելու համար (իմ դեպքում) մամայի փորիկը ճղում ու հանում են (կեսարյան հատում)։ Ասեմ, որ շա՜տ հաջող պատասխան է, ապացույցներով հանդերձ  :LOL: 
Բայց էս վերջերս մի ուրիշ հարց սկսեց հետաքրքրել իրեն. թե ինչպես է կուկուն հայտնվում մամայի փորիկի մեջ։ Առաջին ակնթարթում, հարցից անակնկալի եկած, վրայիցս «ցրեցի» պատասխանը, ասելով, որ պապայից հարցնի։ Մի քանի օր մոռացավ էդ հարցի մասին Կորյունը։ Ու ես ժամանակ ունեցա պատասխան մտածելու։ Մի քանի օրից հարցը նորից ստանալուց հետո Կորյունը ստացավ այն պատասխանը, որն իրեն լիովին բավարարեց։ Ահա թե ինչպես էր մոտավորապես հնչում պատասխանը. «Երբ որ մաման ու պապան շատ են ուզում բալիկ ունենալ, իրար գրկած քնում են ու բալիկը հայտնվում է մամայի փորիկում»։
Այդ պատասխանից հետո Կորյունը դեռևս էլ չի անդրադարձել այդ հարցին ու մի անգամ նույնիսկ ինքն է պատմել, թե ոնց է կուկուն հայտնվում մամայի փորում։

----------

John (22.11.2013), keyboard (23.11.2013), Lílium (22.11.2013), Tig (23.11.2013), VisTolog (22.11.2013), Աթեիստ (22.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (22.11.2013), Արամ (22.11.2013), Արէա (22.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (23.11.2013), Ուլուանա (22.11.2013), Ռուֆուս (22.11.2013)

----------


## Tig

Նախ՝ որտեղի՞ց են մեծերը, երեխաներից չէ՞: Երեխաները մեծանում դառնում են մեծ:
Դե բնական կլինի <<ենթադրել>>, որ երեխաներն էլ մեծերից են...  :Jpit:

----------


## Rhayader

> Եթե երեխայի մոտ հետաքրքրություն է առաջանում և սկսում է սեռական բնույթի հարցեր տալ, նշանակում է, որ նրա մոտ արդեն այդ ուղղությամբ բնական զարգացում է ընդանում, և պետք է ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ներկայացնել երեխային, բայց շատ փոքրերի դեպքում եթե ասես, թե իրանք ոնց են ծնվել, խեղճ երեխեքը կվախենան, 
> իմ համեստ կարծիքով երեխայի մոտ սեռական բնույթի հարցերի նկատմամբ հետաքրքրություն չի լինի, քանի նա դեռ այդ զարգացման չի հասել


Մեր մեջ ասած, սեռական բնույթի հարցերի նկատմամբ վախն էլ ենք մենք ներշնչում, երբ մեր կարծիքով փոքր երեխային «պատսպարում» ենք այդ թեմայից: Իրենք դա սովորաբար հասկանում են:

----------

